# Tell us a story about the 80s and what things were like



## deadmile

thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


----------



## LoveBC

The bad guys were the Russians

A Republican president was against the existence of a giant wall

Oh wait you just wanna hear about McDonalds








The Cheddar Melt









The McPizza









The mcDLT


----------



## deadmile

That McDonald's pizza looks great thanks LoveBC hope a Uber lux call comes in for you and you don't get a citation for staging at the Costa Mesa circle K


----------



## LoveBC

deadmile said:


> That McDonald's pizza looks great thanks LoveBC hope an xl call comes in for you and you don't get a citation for staging at the Costa Mesa circle K


XL?? How DARE YOU?!!! @@@@ you! Good luck finding a friend like me!


----------



## deadmile

LoveBC said:


> XL?? How DARE YOU?!!! @@@@ you! Good luck finding a friend like me!


 Went back and edited sorry


----------



## Thanatos

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkBsQ4g_QU8jrJoXSyWvS1xARiAOToMby


----------



## LoveBC

deadmile said:


> Went back and edited sorry


Lol ya still missed. That's ok. We still Looooooooooovvvvvvvveeeeee yoooooooooooou


----------



## deadmile

You just gonna cruise by and act like you didn't see the thread TwoFiddyMile ?!?!? Put down the Raisin Bran and almond milk Tupperware contaIner and tell a tale man


----------



## weykool

In the 80's there was no caller ID.
You took a chance every time you answered the phone.....kinda like accepting a ping.....never know what you are gonna get.


----------



## UberLaLa

Orwell was wrong : /


----------



## somedriverguy

weykool said:


> In the 80's there was no caller ID.
> You took a chance every time you answered the phone.....kinda like accepting a ping.....never know what you are gonna get.


And the phone was tied to the wall and didn't fit in your pocket. You shared it with everyone else in the house and they needed it all the time for some reason.


----------



## uberist

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


Parachute pants vendors on every corner selling comfy daytime pajamapants.

The higher a chicks bangs the easier she was.

AIDS was the name of a heart burn antacid tablet.

Whiny Screamers were the minority.

Homeless were called bums and you rarely saw them.

Two people getting equally drunk and doing stupid stuff together was know as a mistake.

People knew the difference between Imigration and illegal imigration and werntt racist for explaining it or enforcing the law.


----------



## OCJarvis

Well.....there was this


----------



## delornick94

I wasn't even a thought yet.


----------



## LAuberX

cell phones cost .50 cents per minute to make or receive a call...


----------



## DocT

Miami Vice (1984)


----------



## 20yearsdriving

The US was winning Globalization 

There where no Forgoten ones 

Afirmative Acction was Frowned upon 

Bailouts where a Sacrilege

Working for less than minimum wage was for El Cheapo 

Drugs & Drug Use was a Real Crime 

A Panhandler was a Panhandler


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

my cousin's boyfriend who was a few years older and all of his Stoner friends took me to the Charles Manson caves up past Chatsworth known coloquially as the Stoners Den. You walk around in the dark for a while til you find the opening. Supposedly the guy who owns the land has a shotgun Full of rocksalt.
Then you get too high to climb back out of the cave and spend the rest of the night puking in Van Nuys.
Good times. Long hair. No one got arrested.


----------



## LA Husky

Gasoline was a little over a dollar per gallon


----------



## New2This

You had to leave the house to get porn


----------



## LA Dispatcher

20yearsdriving said:


> Entitlements where for disadvantaged in the 80's
> Still are


Those conservative farmers from the Midwest never change. Trump is throwing them a bone for screwing up with tariffs and making gas more expensive.


----------



## Spider-Man

I miss the food

Doritos salsa del rio 









The old cherry coke purple can 










Vienetta ice cream 








And devils food crumb donuts 









McDonald's also had a Cajun mc chicken sandwich that came in a blue wrapper . Can't find it's photo but modern today called spicy mc chicken but I believed it tasted better the old one.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

In the 80s, everybody wore hairgel. EVERYBODY. The big hair rockers, the Cyndi Laupers. Oh and chicks didn't shave the vag.
"Jungle exploration" was foreplay.


----------



## Spider-Man

TwoFiddyMile said:


> In the 80s, everybody wore hairgel. EVERYBODY. The big hair rockers, the Cyndi Laupers. Oh and chicks didn't shave the vag.
> "Jungle exploration" was foreplay.


Jungle exploration ... no thx


----------



## headtheball

Get rich, the empire's about to strikeback ... I go back to the 80's. Like 3 times a lady. When it was P**** for free and crack for currency. It just occured to me, it's time for surgery


----------



## Over/Uber

Rock and roll was still sex, drugs and rock n roll, dudes with makeup and big hair, girls with big t*****s and little clothing.


----------



## Trapper9

We used to have to roll our car windows down MANUALLY


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

We hitchhiked. We stayed outside until dinner time. We had no cell phones. Our parents taught us enough survival skills that by 16 years old we could survive for 16 hours plus without them. Video games were played down at the local 7-11. All of us had had sex, and half of us were actually lying about it. You could get a used Fender guitar or bass for a paycheck or two. Amps were HUUUGE! No one carried guns. A lot of the music on the radio was crap so we told each other what the actual cool records were.
More later.


----------



## Spider-Man

TwoFiddyMile said:


> We hitchhiked. We stayed outside until dinner time. We had no cell phones. Our parents taught us enough survival skills that by 16 years old we could survive for 16 hours plus without them. Video games were played down at the local 7-11. All of us had had sex, and half of us were actually lying about it. You could get a used Fender guitar or bass for a paycheck or two. Amps were HUUUGE! No one carried guns. A lot of the music on the radio was crap so we told each other what the actual cool records were.
> More later.


You forgot about MTV. Music television . Video Radio !


----------



## Ground Pilot

On July 10, 1988 I saw this building demolition.


----------



## Lr_fcb

The pac-man game was released


----------



## BlueManOC

Haha can't forget about


----------



## Lr_fcb

Lots of classic movies!!!



BlueManOC said:


> View attachment 265651
> Haha can't forget about


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

And this forgotten classic was (and is) my favorite 80s movie...


----------



## Lr_fcb

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And this forgotten classic was (and is) my favorite 80s movie...


i never seen that movie but the trailer looks fun


----------



## TwoFiddyMile




----------



## BlueManOC

Still my all time fav 80's classic bueller

Bueller, bueller, bueller


----------



## OCJarvis

Another thing good about the 80s was naugles. There's actually still one in Costa Mesa View can find it, but naugles was all the good stuff that Del Taco isn't anymore


----------



## deadmile

See what I started here ?? A chain reaction


----------



## Older Chauffeur

LAuberX said:


> cell phones cost .50 cents per minute to make or receive a call...


First cellphones we got in our company cars "('83 or '84) were $0.27 per minute, cheaper than the previous Motorola radio phone system, which were at least $0.50, maybe a dollar. Early on you had to have an operator connect the call; (with the Motorola) they may have charged the higher price then. My first personal cellphone was "the brick." It was heavy, but it was portable, and better than the ones that had a large battery in a briefcase- sort of like a military field phone. I gave the brick to my daughter in '89 as she was in college and driving by herself a lot. I put a hard wired phone in my car at the same time. It wasn't as convenient as when the flip phones came out, but I was covered whe I was in either my boss's car or my own.

Re the "foreigners" driving, I'm assuming the poster was referring to limo drivers. I was a corporate security driver/chauffeur, but knew a lot of guys in the limo business who weren't foreigners, but there were some. They hadn't taken over the for hire business by any means at that time.

Some of the best earning/driving I remember was during the 1984 Olympic Games in LA. My boss at the time was on the organizing committee, and we were very busy. I booked a lot of overtime and double time! Traffic was free flowing due to planning and probably the fact that it scared a lot of folks into taking vacation during the games.


----------



## Snowblind

Was in the Army in 1980-1983.
Cruised Spain, Italy and Greece in 1984. (3 months)

I came to America, (1987)
Learned the Language, Culture.
Learned how to rewind the Tapes before returning them to BlockBuster.
Had my first computer in 1989, the famous "Tandy 1000" from Radio Shack.

Drove to the Grand Canyon in my 1968 Chevy II SS.
Got my first Ticket in Flagstaff going 103 in a 55 Zone.
Went to my first ZZ-Top Concert. (Irvine)
Pack of Smokes were 85 cents.
Gallon of Gas was 85 cents.
Renting a 3 Bedroom House was $750/month.

I still listen to 1980's music, I loved the 80's, a great Decade for me, anyways.
YMMV.


----------



## DollarFree

Thanatos said:


> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLkBsQ4g_QU8jrJoXSyWvS1xARiAOToMby


Wow. When Cyndi was bigger than Madonna. Then came Like a Virgin...


----------



## deadmile

Anyone else?? Let's keep this one going another story would be nice TwoFiddyMile i know you have a whole barrel of them


----------



## uberist

LAuberX said:


> cell phones cost .50 cents per minute to make or receive a call...


Cell phones were analogue you had the little antenna with a coil, you didn't get dropped calls it just got a little staticy portable units were the size of two red bricks and as heavy.

Little trick, if they shut your phone off you could dial 911 let it ring once hang up and your phone would work again for a month


----------



## New2This

Pro rasslin' was real


----------



## Shankster

In the 80s, ‘New Order’ was understood to be a completely different thing than it is today.
The music was awesome. Some great albums: Michael Jackson’s Thriller + Bad albums, Prince’s Purple Rain, Bruce Springsteen’s Born in the USA, Cheech’s Born in East LA, and so many more.


----------



## Spider-Man

TwoFiddyMile said:


> And this forgotten classic was (and is) my favorite 80s movie...


i can 1 Up ya better lol


----------



## Z129

I think this would be a very nice featured thread.


----------



## Solid 5

Donald Trump owned a pro-football team.

TV's still came with dials to turn the channels if you didn't have cable.

People still used Kodak cameras that took film.

Rotary dial phones (fat fingers had major problems with the dialer).

There was no Instant Replay in sports.

Baseball games generally took about 2 1/2 hours.

The Cowboys actually were a Super Bowl contender every year.

Cars had shift stalks on the steering wheel console.

Baseball card packs came with gum (which you HAD to chew).

Uber and Lyft didn't exist.

Catholic high schools still taught Latin as a core language.

Many people still used matches to light cigarettes.

Carrols Club Burgers.

Golfers used drivers whose heads were made of wood.

Cars had spare tires that were regular size.

Saturday Night Live was actually something you wanted to say up to watch.

Bob Ross was a weekly show on PBS and young kids didn't know about him.

Saturday morning cartoons.

Many TV stations topped broadcasting about 1am, and you saw "snow" until about 6am.

Nuclear power plant disasters.

Starbucks had a total of 6 stores, and didn't sell espresso.


----------



## LA_Rides

Life was more peaceful. Sports team played sports and politics STAYED out!!

We did not have the race baiting back then and this illusionary social injustice.

It’s more like stupidy of not knowing how to respectfully deal with law enforcement.


----------



## miata

New2This said:


> You had to leave the house to get porn


If you needed to get somewhere 30 years ago, you had to send messages from your brain down to your legs. Your legs then engaged in a motion-based phenomenon known as 'walking'. Many people who grew up in the 80s didn't set foot in a car until they bought one.


----------



## Z129

Solid 5 said:


> Donald Trump owned a pro-football team.
> 
> TV's still came with dials to turn the channels if you didn't have cable.
> 
> People still used Kodak cameras that took film.
> 
> Rotary dial phones (fat fingers had major problems with the dialer).
> 
> There was no Instant Replay in sports.
> 
> Baseball games generally took about 2 1/2 hours.
> 
> The Cowboys actually were a Super Bowl contender every year.
> 
> Cars had shift stalks on the steering wheel console.
> 
> Baseball card packs came with gum (which you HAD to chew).
> 
> Uber and Lyft didn't exist.
> 
> Catholic high schools still taught Latin as a core language.
> 
> Many people still used matches to light cigarettes.
> 
> Carrols Club Burgers.
> 
> Golfers used drivers whose heads were made of wood.
> 
> Cars had spare tires that were regular size.
> 
> Saturday Night Live was actually something you wanted to say up to watch.
> 
> Bob Ross was a weekly show on PBS and young kids didn't know about him.
> 
> Saturday morning cartoons.
> 
> Many TV stations topped broadcasting about 1am, and you saw "snow" until about 6am.
> 
> Nuclear power plant disasters.
> 
> Starbucks had a total of 6 stores, and didn't sell espresso.


I really miss Saturday morning cartoons.


----------



## tohunt4me

The 80's SUCKED !
The Cars Sucked.
The Music Sucked.
Cold war was still on.
East German Lurkers.
Cocaine was cheap.
Everyone in Hollywood was on it.
The Movies Sucked
The Clothes Sucked
The Hair Sucked.
Down here the Economy Sucked !
( unless you were flying in Cocaine. See " Cocaine Cowboys")
Yuppies


A few pics below.
Box called a " Ford Mustang" in 85
80' s " Hair Band"
80's " Fashion"
80's hair spray, hair gel.
Fake hair.
In Fact
The 80's were ALL ABOUT FAKE !

The 80's SUCKED !

We must NEVER EVER BRING THEM UP AGAIN . . .


----------



## deadmile

You gonna tell a damn story UberLaLa or just play games ??


----------



## Spider-Man

Z129 said:


> I really miss Saturday morning cartoons.


there still on. You can still watch.
- But there not the same shows
Then netflix,youtube,https://www.watchcartoononline.io/ and find them there. you dont have to give that up


----------



## tohunt4me

Should have just KEPT the 70's until the 90's came.


----------



## deadmile

You gonna tell a story KekeLo ??


----------



## LA_Rides

tohunt4me said:


> The 80's SUCKED !
> The Cars Sucked.
> The Music Sucked.
> Cold war was still on.
> East German Lurkers.
> Cocaine was cheap.
> Everyone in Hollywood was on it.
> The Movies Sucked
> The Clothes Sucked
> The Hair Sucked.
> Down here the Economy Sucked !
> ( unless you were flying in Cocaine. See " Cocaine Cowboys")
> Yuppies
> 
> A few pics below.
> Box called a " Ford Mustang" in 85
> 80' s " Hair Band"
> 80's " Fashion"
> 80's hair spray, hair gel.
> Fake hair.
> In Fact
> The 80's were ALL ABOUT FAKE !
> 
> The 80's SUCKED !
> 
> We must NEVER EVER BRING THEM UP AGAIN . . .


I can tell you this much if I could go back I. Time I would. Today is an internal circus.

You have crappy rap music that freeloads off if 80's 90's OG rappers lyrics. You have the Kartrashians which are not good roll models for youth by NO means.


----------



## deadmile

Anyone else ?? This doesn’t end here


----------



## tohunt4me

Ok.
Not Everything about the 80's Sucked 
Such a let down after how Great the 70's were !


----------



## New2This

Zubaz pants


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

LoveBC said:


> A Republican president was against the existence of a giant wall


And he Double the Tax code in 1986.

I was a Pro at Asteroids, Centepede and Pac Man.

Rush became my #1 band.

Supercross and the Mickey Tompson series was born.

Riverside Raceway died 1957 - 1987. Now my house sits on that property.


----------



## Spider-Man

tohunt4me said:


> Ok.
> Not Everything about the 80's Sucked
> Such a let down after how Great the 70's were !


since your a fan of the 70s You should start " Tell us a story about the 70s and what things were like" thread

But in a few days..lets not steal the thunder from this one.


----------



## tohunt4me

Thinking back to '79
All of the people i Remember 
Being Most excited about the 80's
Ended up being Destroyed by the 80's.


----------



## LA_Rides

tohunt4me said:


> Ok.
> Not Everything about the 80's Sucked
> Such a let down after how Great the 70's were !


Yep back in time is better then the circus society we live in now. More problems now then before


----------



## UberLaLa

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> And he Double the Tax code in 1986.
> 
> I was a Pro at Asteroids, Centepede and Pac Man.
> 
> Rush became my #1 band.
> 
> *Supercross *and the Mickey Tompson series was born.
> 
> Riverside Raceway died 1957 - 1987. Now my house sits on that property.


No no no....70's for supercross beginnings, my friend.



deadmile said:


> You gonna tell a damn story UberLaLa or just play games ??


I'm telling ya DM, Apple took off and changed the course of history, in the 80's!






Love ya man....NoBroMo


----------



## GeladaMate

LA_Rides said:


> Yep back in time is better then the circus society we live in now. More problems now then before


Crack cocaine was invited to the party and stuck around well into the 90s.

Check out these fun facts.

https://www.infoplease.com/us/crime/crime-rate-united-states-1980-2014


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect

UberLaLa said:


> No no no....70's for supercross beginnings, my friend.


Yeah I kind a thought so. Thanks.


----------



## UberLaLa

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Yeah I kind a thought so. Thanks.


Met Mickey Thompson and his wife in '88 - the week before they were murdered : (


----------



## deadmile

Any stories HotUberMess ?????


----------



## UberLaLa

GeladaMate said:


> *Crack cocaine was invited to the party* and stuck around well into the 90s.
> 
> Check out these fun facts.
> 
> https://www.infoplease.com/us/crime/crime-rate-united-states-1980-2014


Actually, also the 70's


----------



## osii

THE BEST COCAINE


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I got kicked out of my mom's house in Boston in1984, moved in with my dad in Northridge.
STONERS HAD A UNIFORM! It was so embarrassing. Colorado boots, parachute pants. Break dancers had a uniform. Some kid in my history class wore lace on his arms and an eye patch, he was into Spandau Ballet. Preppies had become "trendies" and rolled their pants up to their ankles. The new wave hairut was in full swing.
Some chick asked me "what are YOU into?" I was too normal for her. I rejected all uniforms.
My rebellion was dressing like the Sears catalog.


----------



## GeladaMate

UberLaLa said:


> Actually, also the 70's


Yeah it was around in the late 70s but didnt become an epidemic in Los Angeles until the 80s. I'm not saying crack was the cause of all the problems in the 80s but in Los Angeles it was something you saw all around town. Even doctors and lawyers partied.


----------



## DocT

Driving through the sugar cane fields as a shortcut if there was an accident on the H1 freeway (on Oahu), which ran parallel, in the city what is now known as Kapolei. Driving up to streams/creeks to catch opae (shrimp) as bait to catch oama (goat fish), to use as bait to catch papio (young jack fish)/ulua (large jack fish).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

DocT said:


> Driving through the sugar cane fields as a shortcut if there was an accident on the H1 freeway (on Oahu), which ran parallel, in the city what is now known as Kapolei. Driving up to streams/creeks to catch opae (shrimp) as bait to catch oama (goat fish), to use as bait to catch papio (young jack fish)/ulua (large jack fish).


Did you surf? Hawaiians are so lucky, waves so big they measure from the back of the wave not the face.


----------



## Shankster

Kennington shirts and Op shorts for guys.
Gloria Vanderbilt and Sassoon jeans for girls.
Ooh la la!
99 cents for single records at Wherehouse or Tower Records.
Reeboks and velcro. Leg warmers.


----------



## New2This

Featured????


----------



## Solid 5

AIDS was an epidemic no one really knew about.

Watching the Academy Awards, Emmys, or Grammys was something that didn't entail entire neighborhoods holding block parties for them.

Muscle cars were real and not some fiberglass replica with really no actual power.

You could get a pitcher of Kamikazes for $5 at the local club.

Pall Malls had no filters.

Bingo halls had a thick layer of smoke overhead. So did bowling alleys.

Cans of beer or soda still had tabs you had to pull to get open.

Pro sports rivalries really existed.

MTV actually showed music videos.

Song lyrics had meanings.

The N2TMH had not yet been named.

Neither of my two sons were born.

I had no gray.

I was still on my first wife.

Fighting in hockey was cool.


----------



## U phoria

In the 80’s cabs cost more than uber X does now


----------



## Joey101

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


after the 80' let's ask the drivers if they belive in space ships ? Maybe that will help us make more money with Uber


----------



## RynoHawk

I lived in LA in the 80's. I remember walking home from school one day with my friend and we stumbled across a location shoot for "CHiPs." As we casually walked towards the filming area, a lady in one of the show cars yelled, "Hey! You kids aren't supposed to be here!" and we were like, "....But....this is the way home!" 

In the end someone ran to us and had us wait until they finished filming, then they invited us to come where the director, etc. were set up and where the actors were taking breaks. I did not see Ponch or John, but met a lot of the supporting cast members.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

deadmile said:


> Anyone else?? Let's keep this one going another story would be nice TwoFiddyMile i know you have a whole barrel of them


Teenagers and preteens actually walked to school, high school parties, and explored on their own.
Kids played different sports all day long at neighborhood parks without adult involvement.
It took more than 1 date to get lucky. Yes, there were hook ups but they weren't as prevalent. 
You had to actually go to a library to do research for a research report and use a card catalog.
Cocaine was everywhere. Like opiods now. 
You could go out in Boston with $50 and drink all night.


----------



## Solid 5

At most gas stations, you didn't have to pay for air for your tires.

Alarms were actual clocks that had to be set.

"Flo" from Progressive, or the Geico gecko did not exist.

You could still get 8-tracks in cars.

The two football teams in Los Angeles were the Raiders and the "original" Rams, before they moved to St.Louis.

The Cubs and Red Sox were still "cursed".

A wristwatch with a calculator on it was the newest thing.

Mattel Intellivision was the coolest video game console.

Cars still had the gas caps behind the licence plate on the back bumper. Many also had flip-up headlights.

Most people could memorize all the questions and answers on the original "Trivial Pursuit" cards, which made the game a lot less fun.

Watching the Jerry Lewis Telethon on Labor Day weekend meant the end of summer vacation.

North Carolina State beat Houston, "on the dunk", when many of the NCAA Tournament preliminary games were shown on tape delay.

So were many of the NBA Finals games.

Some of the halftime performers for the Super Bowls were...the Southern University Marching Band, the Los Angeles Super Drill Team, Up With People, George Burns, Mickey Rooney, Chubby Checker, The Rockettes, and someone named Elvis Presto.

Marty McFly ordering Pepsi Free.


----------



## deadmile

Anyone else ?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Solid 5

deadmile said:


> Anyone else ?!?!?!?!?!?


LOL I'm trying my best here!!


----------



## x100

Peter Gabriel did Amnesty Int'l . Pat Benatar was the queen of San Fran and Huey Lewis did the news . And there was no starbucks at every corner nor reality TV shows and competitions. Cosby was a free man too and he was busy slipping pills into drinks.

Cali Oakland had a biq earthquake in 89. stock market had a big crash in Oct 87. Farm workers got amnesty and automatic stay too.

MR2s and Fieros were the little card and some MG were still around. Hondas and Toyotas became household names if not already. Iacocca saved Chrysler. BMW 9xx series were the cars. Bank ATMs rolled in early 80s too.


----------



## Lets_Eat

tohunt4me said:


> The 80's SUCKED !
> The Cars Sucked.
> The Music Sucked.
> Cold war was still on.
> East German Lurkers.
> Cocaine was cheap.
> Everyone in Hollywood was on it.
> The Movies Sucked
> The Clothes Sucked
> The Hair Sucked.
> Down here the Economy Sucked !
> ( unless you were flying in Cocaine. See " Cocaine Cowboys")
> Yuppies
> 
> A few pics below.
> Box called a " Ford Mustang" in 85
> 80' s " Hair Band"
> 80's " Fashion"
> 80's hair spray, hair gel.
> Fake hair.
> In Fact
> The 80's were ALL ABOUT FAKE !
> 
> The 80's SUCKED !
> 
> We must NEVER EVER BRING THEM UP AGAIN . . .


<click> "reported"


----------



## tohunt4me

Not Againnnnnnn . . .


----------



## x100

lol 'I wanna a new drug' was name of a song.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

At the end of the 80s I worked in a convenience store graveyard shift. Oil bust meant Houston economy was down and crime was actually a lot worse than now. Got robbed on a regular basis.

My mom lived (still does) in Huntsville, TX. I lived there in 84-86 and there used to be big demonstrations when they executed someone right across the road at the Walls unit (There hadn't been that many since executions came back). I worked at Mr. Hamburger there and the reporters all came to get food. I always thought it was a bit surreal to be working across the road from where someone was being legally murdered.

Now there's hardly any demonstrations. It's normal now.

We also served all the released prisoners before they got on the bus to wherever they were released to. They were always well behaved. Later I worked at Dairy Queen a block or two over. Same thing.

There was a Delorean for sale (used) at one of those pay by the week car places in Huntsville. I remember thinking the steel and no paint was weird. I should've bought it.

AIDS was first "The Gay Disease" then AIDS. But no test for infection. HIV was not in the vocabulary. One of my friends from high school got leukemia and the immediate thought was he had AIDS because he was gay. He didn't AND he survived the leukemia. It was weird that it was good news he had leukemia, because it might be curable.


----------



## deadmile

Solid 5 said:


> LOL I'm trying my best here!!


 Wasn't about yours just trying to keep the thread going man


----------



## observer

Minimum wage in 1980 (38 years ago for those like me, not good at math) was 3.10 an hour and still higher than some Uber fares now.


----------



## ratethis

The button to change to high beams, was on the floor to the left of my Chevy Deuce.

Riding motorcycles without helmets was not a big deal.

You could go to the movie theater and leave one movie and sneak into another seeing 3-4 movies on a Saturday afternoon.

Coke, mushrooms, acid and tai sticks were just some of the experimental drugs, no one would even think about sticking a needle in their arm.. well no one I was around.

Hairspray was a girls best friend.

Route 10, 97 an 32 didn't exist in my town yet.

Sunday's coming back from the ocean you would get stuck in Traffic on rt 301 and everyone would just get out of the cars and play frisbee, or just socialize.

Cool thread deadmile, Thanks !!


----------



## UberLaLa

GeladaMate said:


> Yeah it was around in the late 70s but didnt become an epidemic in Los Angeles until the 80s. I'm not saying crack was the cause of all the problems in the 80s but in Los Angeles it was something you saw all around town. Even doctors and lawyers partied.


Actually, my bad...I read that as 'cocaine' - crack I think you're right, just not that familiar with it and it's history.



DocT said:


> Driving through the sugar cane fields as a shortcut if there was an accident on the H1 freeway (on Oahu), which ran parallel, in the city what is now known as Kapolei. Driving up to streams/creeks to catch opae (shrimp) as bait to catch oama (goat fish), to use as bait to catch papio (young jack fish)/ulua (large jack fish).


How 'bout one big bug and ono moo fish I pick up back in da 90's


----------



## LA Dispatcher

Immigrants did immigrant work like driving people for fares. We have gotten softer, native born snowflakes think they're the only ones entitled to fares. Plenty of those drivers come this forum to whine about it.


----------



## LoveBC

Hey deadmile you can get TEN CHICKEN NUGGETS FOR ONLY $1 at Burger King!!!!!


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I actually felt like a child of the 70s. I rejected the new musics and styles. At any given time I had shoulder length hair and wore an untucked long sleeve flannel shirt like John Fogarty. I wanted to meet a sweet hippie girl and make hippie babies.
Cocaine almost killed me. When I got clean and sober right in the middle of the 80s I almost jumped right back into the booze and dope, bad pop music and commercial girls who just wanna have fun. I remember the second half of the 80s I was in church basements every night drinking coffee and gazing at drug addicts through a haze of cigarette smoke.


----------



## deadmile

Got a story powmoe ??????


----------



## x100

Hearts of space was the coolest music hour on the radio https://www.hos.com/


----------



## Thanatos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I actually felt like a child of the 70s. I rejected the new musics and styles. At any given time I had shoulder length hair and wore an untucked long sleeve flannel shirt like John Fogarty. I wanted to meet a sweet hippie girl and make hippie babies.
> Cocaine almost killed me. When I got clean and sober right in the middle of the 80s I almost jumped right back into the booze and dope, bad pop music and commercial girls who just wanna have fun. I remember the second half of the 80s I was in church basements every night drinking coffee and gazing at drug addicts through a haze of cigarette smoke.


U2? ;-)


----------



## LA Dispatcher

Best fight of the 80's.


----------



## DocT

Larry Bird
Rookie Michael Jordan


----------



## oldfart

My daughter turned 10 in 1980. And I was a single dad. I was helping with homework and attending PTA meetings and baking cookies for school bake sales


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Thanatos said:


> U2? ;-)


I should have dove head first into punk rock.


----------



## Serby

I rode a bike as a child, player outside. Had toy guns and played cops and robbers and never feared getting shot by cops. Didn't have cell phones, Read books instead of google. 80s porn was better than today. Chicks were natural and bushy. Lol.


----------



## Bluecrab

UNLV had a coach nicknamed Tark the Shark. The Running Rebels were a hot ticket in Vegas and a student could make $500 selling their season student tickets to bell captains at Strip Hotels. 

The Disneyfication of Vegas hadn’t happened yet. Vegas hotels were mob controlled. Counting cards would really end up with a broken hand. 

Rorer 7-14 were rebranded Lemons.


----------



## New2This

Bluecrab said:


> UNLV had a coach nicknamed Tark the Shark. The Running Rebels were a hot ticket in Vegas and a student could make $500 selling their season student tickets to bell captains at Strip Hotels.
> 
> The Disneyfication of Vegas hadn't happened yet. Vegas hotels were mob controlled. Counting cards would really end up with a broken hand.
> 
> Rorer 7-14 were rebranded Lemons.


You could also find *awesome* buffets for under $10


----------



## HotUberMess

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


Oh my god were you not there????!

So.. first there were corduroy pants.. they're sort of like denim jeans but cooler feeling, like velvet. Then there was an explosion in electronic music because the synthesizer had come out and it was now capable of producing a variety of strange new electronic sounds. Music began to have a "futuristic" feel to it.

We elected an actor to be the most important person in our government.

Due to the tight economic restrictions of the 70's and the 80's let-loose policies, there was an economic boom. The mexican peso crashed and the US Government bailed out the Mexican government and Americans could travel to Quintana Roo (Mexico's Florida) and get cocaine super cheap, and Cancun was built on those dollars. I missed that because I was like, 7.

Fluorescent dyes came out so clothing got super bright. Jelly plastics became available and everything from shoes to jewelry was made from it, probably clogging up out landfills now HAR HAR. Anyway, clothing developed a futuristic feel too.

Lots of us had both parents working and we were free to cause trouble with very little supervision. Kids were allowed to play outside and roam everywhere. BMX biking was popular. There was an actual BMX race track near my house and it was only open on weekends so of course on weekdays, we threw our bikes over the fence and climbed in and rode around on the track.

Hardly any of us had video games but I was super lucky, my dad was an engineer so we had two computers _and_ an Atari. The graphics sucked, but you.. sort of imagined the characters. Arcades had pinball machines and stand up video games, and if you were good you could play forever on a quarter.


----------



## New2This

HotUberMess said:


> Fluorescent dyes came out so clothing got super bright.


Some people made that shit look good


----------



## HotUberMess

Man photos never do fluorescents any justice lol


----------



## DocT

HotUberMess said:


> first there were corduroy pants


I had bell bottoms in the 70's, and, yes, corduroys in the 80's.


----------



## uberist

DocT said:


> I had bell bottoms in the 70's, and, yes, corduroys in the 80's.


Whale bone corduroys! W/ le tigre or izot and a members only jacket.


----------



## Boca Ratman

It was a time of great conflict, cheap cocaine and the "just say no" movement.


----------



## New2This

# was just a button on your phone


----------



## uberist

The young walked and drove faster then the old, not the otheway around like now.


----------



## DollarFree

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I got kicked out of my mom's house in Boston in1984, moved in with my dad in Northridge.
> STONERS HAD A UNIFORM! It was so embarrassing. Colorado boots, parachute pants. Break dancers had a uniform. Some kid in my history class wore lace on his arms and an eye patch, he was into Spandau Ballet. Preppies had become "trendies" and rolled their pants up to their ankles. The new wave hairut was in full swing.
> Some chick asked me "what are YOU into?" I was too normal for her. I rejected all uniforms.
> My rebellion was dressing like the Sears catalog.


We wore Adidas Bambas, all the time.



New2This said:


> Featured????


If deadmile gets another featured thread they're going to have to make him a mod.



HotUberMess said:


> Oh my god were you not there????!
> 
> So.. first there were corduroy pants.. they're sort of like denim jeans but cooler feeling, like velvet. Then there was an explosion in electronic music because the synthesizer had come out and it was now capable of producing a variety of strange new electronic sounds. Music began to have a "futuristic" feel to it.
> 
> We elected an actor to be the most important person in our government.
> 
> Due to the tight economic restrictions of the 70's and the 80's let-loose policies, there was an economic boom. The mexican peso crashed and the US Government bailed out the Mexican government and Americans could travel to Quintana Roo (Mexico's Florida) and get cocaine super cheap, and Cancun was built on those dollars. I missed that because I was like, 7.
> 
> Fluorescent dyes came out so clothing got super bright. Jelly plastics became available and everything from shoes to jewelry was made from it, probably clogging up out landfills now HAR HAR. Anyway, clothing developed a futuristic feel too.
> 
> Lots of us had both parents working and we were free to cause trouble with very little supervision. Kids were allowed to play outside and roam everywhere. BMX biking was popular. There was an actual BMX race track near my house and it was only open on weekends so of course on weekdays, we threw our bikes over the fence and climbed in and rode around on the track.
> 
> Hardly any of us had video games but I was super lucky, my dad was an engineer so we had two computers _and_ an Atari. The graphics sucked, but you.. sort of imagined the characters. Arcades had pinball machines and stand up video games, and if you were good you could play forever on a quarter.


Banana were selling cords last year, the light ones not the elephant cords, they sold out in days. Somewhere a Millenial has the pair of pants I wanted.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

deadmile FOE MOD!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

ratethis said:


> You could go to the movie theater and leave one movie and sneak into another seeing 3-4 movies on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> deadmile, Thanks !!


You can't do that anymore?

Been years since I've gone to a movie theatre.


----------



## Z129

ratethis said:


> The button to change to high beams, was on the floor to the left of my Chevy Deuce.
> 
> Riding motorcycles without helmets was not a big deal.
> 
> You could go to the movie theater and leave one movie and sneak into another seeing 3-4 movies on a Saturday afternoon.
> 
> Coke, mushrooms, acid and tai sticks were just some of the experimental drugs, no one would even think about sticking a needle in their arm.. well no one I was around.
> 
> Hairspray was a girls best friend.
> 
> Route 10, 97 an 32 didn't exist in my town yet.
> 
> Sunday's coming back from the ocean you would get stuck in Traffic on rt 301 and everyone would just get out of the cars and play frisbee, or just socialize.
> 
> Cool thread deadmile, Thanks !!


Those foot switches for high beams have a real nice satisfying click to them. I like them.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Z129 said:


> Those foot switches for high beams have a real nice satisfying click to them. I like them.


I remember those. That and "three on the tree."


----------



## Z129

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I remember those. That and "three on the tree."


I drove one of those at a furniture store. You get used to it real quick. But because the boss had a difficult time finding anybody else who could drive a stick he had it converted to automatic. After the conversion you could start the truck in gear, making it one of the most dangerous vehicles imaginable.


----------



## ratethis

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't do that anymore?
> 
> Been years since I've gone to a movie theatre.


Not sure if you can, as a tween it was fun, once I turned 17 I was working and proud to pay my way in. LOL...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

HotUberMess said:


> Oh my god were you not there????!
> 
> So.. first there were corduroy pants.. they're sort of like denim jeans but cooler feeling, like velvet. Then there was an explosion in electronic music because the synthesizer had come out and it was now capable of producing a variety of strange new electronic sounds. Music began to have a "futuristic" feel to it.
> 
> We elected an actor to be the most important person in our government.
> 
> Due to the tight economic restrictions of the 70's and the 80's let-loose policies, there was an economic boom. The mexican peso crashed and the US Government bailed out the Mexican government and Americans could travel to Quintana Roo (Mexico's Florida) and get cocaine super cheap, and Cancun was built on those dollars. I missed that because I was like, 7.
> 
> Fluorescent dyes came out so clothing got super bright. Jelly plastics became available and everything from shoes to jewelry was made from it, probably clogging up out landfills now HAR HAR. Anyway, clothing developed a futuristic feel too.
> 
> Lots of us had both parents working and we were free to cause trouble with very little supervision. Kids were allowed to play outside and roam everywhere. BMX biking was popular. There was an actual BMX race track near my house and it was only open on weekends so of course on weekdays, we threw our bikes over the fence and climbed in and rode around on the track.
> 
> Hardly any of us had video games but I was super lucky, my dad was an engineer so we had two computers _and_ an Atari. The graphics sucked, but you.. sort of imagined the characters. Arcades had pinball machines and stand up video games, and if you were good you could play forever on a quarter.


And, for those of us that were lucky enough to be able to see a space shuttle launch, sadly I was there at Cape Canaveral when Challenger had "we have a major malfunction" as Houston said. 
RIP *Christa McAuliffe and the rest. *


----------



## HotUberMess

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> And, for those of us that were lucky enough to be able to see a space shuttle launch, sadly I was there at Cape Canaveral when Challenger had "we have a major malfunction" as Houston said.
> RIP *Christa McAuliffe and the rest. *


I saw it live as well


----------



## Z129

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> And, for those of us that were lucky enough to be able to see a space shuttle launch, sadly I was there at Cape Canaveral when Challenger had "we have a major malfunction" as Houston said.
> RIP *Christa McAuliffe and the rest. *





HotUberMess said:


> I saw it live as well


It was bad enough to see it "live" on television. I can't imagine what it it would be like to see it in real life.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

LA Dispatcher said:


> Best fight of the 80's.


You couldn't order pay per view from your home. I went to a theater in Boston with a bunch of friends to watch this fight live. They probably charged $10 or $15 per ticket.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

BillyTheKidd said:


> You couldn't order pay per view from your home. I went to a theater in Boston with a bunch of friends to watch this fight live. They probably charged $10 or $15 per ticket.


Marvelous Marvin Hagler spoke at my high school.


----------



## observer

In the 80s you could watch a movie,

In your car...

And I don't mean on a computer.


----------



## BillyTheKidd

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Marvelous Marvin Hagler spoke at my high school.


Was a big fan of him and Hearns.
I saw him at the same bar many times in Faneuil. He liked a good time that's for sure.


----------



## Dude.Sweet.

When you called somebody’s house and the line was busy, you could call the operator and make an “emergency breakthrough” to let them know you were trying to reach them.

When you were in someone’s neighborhood it was acceptable to just stop by and ring the doorbell, because nobody had cell phones.

We used to use maps to get to places, paper maps.


----------



## observer

Dude.Sweet. said:


> When you called somebody's house and the line was busy, you could call the operator and make an "emergency breakthrough" to let them know you were trying to reach them.
> 
> When you were in someone's neighborhood it was acceptable to just stop by and ring the doorbell, because nobody had cell phones.
> 
> We used to use maps to get to places, paper maps.


Thomas Guide anyone?


----------



## Z129

observer said:


> Thomas Guide anyone?


I currently have one within arm's reach of my desk. Haven't opened it in years. It is the 1987 Updated Edition for San Bernardino and Riverside counties in California.


----------



## Bpr2

In the 80s my folks had sex and 10 months later I popped out.


----------



## uberist

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can't do that anymore?
> 
> Been years since I've gone to a movie theatre.


Drive in movie theaters....


----------



## OCJarvis

Do I smell Featured Thread #2????


----------



## HotUberMess

Ok, so.. we had rotary dial phones. They worked by sending a series of signal interruptions through the phone line. The phone line always had a steady electrical current, and the rotary dial interrupted that current in a series of short clicks. 10 clicks for zero, 9 for 9, 8 for 8 and so in. It took FOREVER to dial numbers with 9s and zeroes lmao. 

(DIAL) Click click click click click click click click click... (DIAL) click... (DIAL) click.. that’s 9-1-1.. but by then you’ve already been stabbed to death. 

Anyway, we figured out that the receiver (the buttons on the top that depress when you put the handset into the cradle), ALSO interrupted the signal. And depending on how fast you could jam the receiver down (a spring pushed it back up), you could dial numbers with it. If you were 10 like us then you used it to dial random numbers and harass your neighbors. 

No one had any privacy on the phone. If you were a kid you probably didn’t have a phone in your room. If you were a parent, and you took the call in a private room, anybody else in the house could listen in on another phone, provided they were quiet enough when they picked up the receiver. If they weren’t quiet enough, then the person that was on the phone call would be able to hear a click and they would know somebody was listening in.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Z129 said:


> I currently have one within arm's reach of my desk. Haven't opened it in years. It is the 1987 Updated Edition for San Bernardino and Riverside counties in California.


We have Key Maps in Houston. I used to have Harris (county Houston is in) and all the surrounding county books. I guess they still make them?

Someone mentioned pay per view. I remember no cable. Rabbit ears. Finally getting cable and the very start of MTV.

No VCR. If you wanted to watch MASH or Happy Days you ran home from school to get there in time. If you didn't see a movie at the theatre it could be YEARS before it was on TV with all the dirty parts cut. Some rich parents of a friend of mine bought a VCR in 1981 or so but it cost way too much for most people.

Microwaves were just becoming popular. But again, expensive. I bought one in 86 or so and it was $220. Layaway at Kmart. Remember layaway?

It must have weighed 100 lbs.

I took Calculus in high school. No calculators allowed (if you could afford one). No graphing calculators available. That was in 1982.

I worked at a Jack in the Box. No pictures on the register. All it did was add. You had to memorize the prices, figure out the tax yourself and put it in, and figure out the change. You actually had to have a brain to be a cashier. It sucked when the prices changed.

I worked in a convenience store 86-91. To run a credit card you had to have one off those clickety click machines to make an imprint. Items had prices put on them with price guns. There were no barcode readers. When prices changed you had to resticker everything.


----------



## deadmile

See what I started h e r e oh wait I said that let's keep this one going where's your story Tedgey ??


----------



## delornick94

deadmile said:


> See what I started h e r e oh wait I said that let's keep this one going where's your story Tedgey ??


Where ya at?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

BillyTheKidd said:


> Was a big fan of him and Hearns.
> I saw him at the same bar many times in Faneuil. He liked a good time that's for sure.


Hagler retired young and moved to Italy.
If you or I had grown up in the Brockton projects we'd have moved to Italy too.


----------



## Z129

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Hagler retired young and moved to Italy.
> If you or I had grown up in the Brockton projects we'd have moved to Italy too.


Their entire 8-minute fight is on Youtube. I just watched it. Great fight. 15-April-1985


----------



## Thanatos

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I should have dove head first into punk rock.


That's what I did sir: -)



HotUberMess said:


> Oh my god were you not there????!
> 
> So.. first there were corduroy pants.. they're sort of like denim jeans but cooler feeling, like velvet. Then there was an explosion in electronic music because the synthesizer had come out and it was now capable of producing a variety of strange new electronic sounds. Music began to have a "futuristic" feel to it.
> 
> We elected an actor to be the most important person in our government.
> 
> Due to the tight economic restrictions of the 70's and the 80's let-loose policies, there was an economic boom. The mexican peso crashed and the US Government bailed out the Mexican government and Americans could travel to Quintana Roo (Mexico's Florida) and get cocaine super cheap, and Cancun was built on those dollars. I missed that because I was like, 7.
> 
> Fluorescent dyes came out so clothing got super bright. Jelly plastics became available and everything from shoes to jewelry was made from it, probably clogging up out landfills now HAR HAR. Anyway, clothing developed a futuristic feel too.
> 
> Lots of us had both parents working and we were free to cause trouble with very little supervision. Kids were allowed to play outside and roam everywhere. BMX biking was popular. There was an actual BMX race track near my house and it was only open on weekends so of course on weekdays, we threw our bikes over the fence and climbed in and rode around on the track.
> 
> Hardly any of us had video games but I was super lucky, my dad was an engineer so we had two computers _and_ an Atari. The graphics sucked, but you.. sort of imagined the characters. Arcades had pinball machines and stand up video games, and if you were good you could play forever on a quarter.


Damn! How many quarters did I spend playing Pac Man, Ms. Pac Man, Space Invaders & Centipede?



Dude.Sweet. said:


> When you called somebody's house and the line was busy, you could call the operator and make an "emergency breakthrough" to let them know you were trying to reach them.
> 
> When you were in someone's neighborhood it was acceptable to just stop by and ring the doorbell, because nobody had cell phones.
> 
> We used to use maps to get to places, paper maps.


Paper maps! I remember those. Could you imagine Ubering with old school navigation?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

The only ways to get the news were from daily newspapers, weekly/monthly news magazines, ABC, CBS, or NBC news on television (which had knobs that you had to turn), or AM radio all-news stations. If you wanted to comment on a story, you had to type up a letter to the editor on an electric typewriter, then put it in an envelope, address, and stamp it. A kid could actually make a decent part-time income maintaining a paper route.


----------



## OCJarvis

Speaking of news, News was fact based in the 80's. Today's type of news was called Editorials



SibeRescueBrian said:


> The only ways to get the news were from daily newspapers, weekly/monthly news magazines, ABC, CBS, or NBC news on television (which had knobs that you had to turn), or AM radio all-news stations. If you wanted to comment on a story, you had to type up a letter to the editor on an electric typewriter, then put it in an envelope, address, and stamp it. A kid could actually make a decent part-time income maintaining a paper route.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

OCJarvis said:


> Speaking of news, News was fact based in the 80's. Today's type of news was called Editorials


----------



## DocT

Cassette tapes! And getting a dual cassette stereo so you could make your own mixed tapes you bought from Tower Records, and then returning it for a refund... umm, so I heard from other people.


----------



## observer

SibeRescueBrian said:


> The only ways to get the news were from daily newspapers, weekly/monthly news magazines, ABC, CBS, or NBC news on television (which had knobs that you had to turn), or AM radio all-news stations. If you wanted to comment on a story, you had to type up a letter to the editor on an electric typewriter, then put it in an envelope, address, and stamp it. A kid could actually make a decent part-time income maintaining a paper route.


When I was six years old I started my first "business", a reverse paper route.

Every Monday I would collect the previous weeks newspapers. The neighbors for blocks around would collect the weeks papers in a brown paper bag and I'd collect the brown paper bags on my bike. Once a month my dad would take them to a recycling center and I'd get 40-60 bux for the four days of "work".

Gas back then was around 35 cents a gallon. So I could buy around 120 gallons of gas per month. That 120 gallons today would be a little over 400 bux.

Good times.


----------



## HotUberMess

We didn't have CDs or MP3s, the medium we listened to music on was the cassette tape. It was 2 rolls of magnetic tape inside a plastic case. You could go to a music store and buy them new but someone thought of opening a used music store at some point and you could buy them about half-price _used_. Those stores ended as popular hangouts sometimes for teens.










But if you were 5-15 like I was in the 80s how you really got music was you made your own tapes by buying them blank and waiting for your favorite songs to come on the radio! All that noise about sharing music now? We did it rampantly in the 80's LOL

If you pulled your cassette tape out too quickly or your boom box malfunctioned, the magnetic tape would easily come out, and you'd have to use a pencil to wind it up inside the cassette again.

That brings me to the boom box.. some people were lucky and their parents got them a boom box! Imagine not having to ask for an aux cord and instead annoying everyone in a 50 yard radius with your own portable sound system?! Awesome! Lol. Adults must have really hated these things. Also, in order to be portable, they used up a bank of like 8-12 D cell batteries in an hour or two. haha










We also used to copy our own videos by renting them for a night or two at the video rental store, then copying them once we got home. This was only possible if you had two VCRs. Or if you had a VCR and a Betamax lile my parents did. We pirated videos so often with VCR tapes that they started putting a piracy warning at the beginning which was always good for a laugh.










But the Betamax.. that was a competing format to the VHS (the one you know now as a VCR tape). People had no idea which format would survive the battle, so some bought both like my parents. Also my parents bought both for the express purpose of video piracy. The same parents would yell at us later for pirating videos and music online LMAO


----------



## Snowblind

Lol,
In Europe we had not only VHS or Betamax, we had Video2000, made by Phillips.
You could play both sides of that Tape.










The best Video quality btw was achieved by Betamax, IMO, a lot of professionals were using it.
It ultimately failed due to the fact that you could only record some 60 min. on a Tape, not enough for a movie.


----------



## New2This

HotUberMess said:


> That brings me to the boom box.. some people were lucky and their parents got them a boom box! Imagine not having to ask for an aux cord and instead annoying everyone in a 50 yard radius with your own portable sound system?! Awesome! Lol. Adults must have really hated these things. Also, in order to be portable, they used up a bank of like 8-12 D cell batteries in an hour or two. haha


Made for great visuals too


----------



## UberLaLa

HotUberMess said:


> We didn't have CDs or MP3s, the medium we listened to music on was the cassette tape. It was 2 rolls of magnetic tape inside a plastic case. You could go to a music store and buy them new but someone thought of opening a used music store at some point and you could buy them about half-price _used_. Those stores ended as popular hangouts sometimes for teens.
> 
> View attachment 266285
> 
> 
> But if you were 5-15 like I was in the 80s how you really got music was you made your own tapes by buying them blank and waiting for your favorite songs to come on the radio! All that noise about sharing music now? We did it rampantly in the 80's LOL
> 
> If you pulled your cassette tape out too quickly or your boom box malfunctioned, the magnetic tape would easily come out, and you'd have to use a *PEN* to wind it up inside the cassette again.
> 
> That brings me to the boom box.. some people were lucky and their parents got them a boom box! Imagine not having to ask for an aux cord and instead annoying everyone in a 50 yard radius with your own portable sound system?! Awesome! Lol. Adults must have really hated these things. Also, in order to be portable, they used up a bank of like 8-12 D cell batteries in an hour or two. haha
> 
> View attachment 266286
> 
> 
> We also used to copy our own videos by renting them for a night or two at the video rental store, then copying them once we got home. This was only possible if you had two VCRs. Or if you had a VCR and a Betamax lile my parents did. We pirated videos so often with VCR tapes that they started putting a piracy warning at the beginning which was always good for a laugh.
> 
> View attachment 266284
> 
> 
> But the Betamax.. that was a competing format to the VHS (the one you know now as a VCR tape). People had no idea which format would survive the battle, so some bought both like my parents. Also my parents bought both for the express purpose of video piracy. The same parents would yell at us later for pirating videos and music online LMAO
> 
> View attachment 266287


Way solid in depth look at the 80's! Good job : )

Otherwise, one _Fixed that for ya...





_


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

This was the 80s, a time for turbo rock!


----------



## HotUberMess

UberLaLa said:


> Way solid in depth look at the 80's! Good job : )
> 
> Otherwise, one _Fixed that for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Did it many many times, if the pencil was a little small, you just angled it

No one had Bic pens, the minute you brought one out, it would be stolen before the light bounced off of it


----------



## New2This

HotUberMess said:


> Did it many many times, if the pencil was a little small, you just angled it


That's been my method for years


----------



## HotUberMess

New2This said:


> That's been my method for years


Always sex with you guys lol


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

HotUberMess said:


> Always sex with you guys lol


Only to a certain age. Now it's premium guitars. Much cleaner. No offspring.


----------



## UberLaLa

HotUberMess said:


> Did it many many times, if the pencil was a little small, you just angled it
> 
> No one had Bic pens, the minute you brought one out, it would be* stolen before the light bounced off of it*


Because everyone was using it as a coke straw!


----------



## New2This

UberLaLa said:


> Because everyone was using it as a coke straw!


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars

LoveBC said:


> Oh wait you just wanna hear about McDonalds
> View attachment 265523
> 
> The Cheddar Melt
> 
> View attachment 265524
> 
> The McPizza
> 
> View attachment 265525
> 
> The mcDLT


You can't forget about the menu song!


----------



## LoveBC

The 80's.... when 32oz was a family size.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver

I often flew home to Italy back then I could fly direct MCO>MXP those flights I didn’t mind because I would count down the minutes to the “No Smoking” light to go OFF. 
AND, on one of those flights I met a sweet young and gorgeous babe. She was to be my wife.


----------



## OCJarvis

I'll raise you






Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> You can't forget about the menu song!


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars

OCJarvis said:


> I'll raise you


LoL I had the whole menu! You loose 

We had the best lunch boxes ever! 
Trapper keepers!


----------



## OCJarvis

Everybody knew the Big Mac song, the whole menu song was like a B-Side

(another 80's thing. B-Sides rocked)

Remember these??











Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> LoL I had the whole menu! You loose
> 
> We had the best lunch boxes ever!
> Trapper keepers!
> 
> View attachment 266357
> View attachment 266358
> View attachment 266359
> View attachment 266360


----------



## GeladaMate




----------



## Z129

I purchased my first computer in spring of 1984. It was from Radio Shack. It had 64 kilobytes of memory, 28,000 bytes of which were available to the user, and it stored programs on cassette tapes. I had a 300 baud modem which I used to connect to the various bulletin boards around and wrote my own war-dialer to find more.


----------



## Spider-Man

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> LoL I had the whole menu! You loose
> 
> We had the best lunch boxes ever!
> Trapper keepers!
> 
> View attachment 266357
> View attachment 266358
> View attachment 266359
> View attachment 266360


Wow lite brite and lunch boxes . That's a flash back . I had a transformers box in the 90s I upgraded to power rangers !


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Z129 said:


> I purchased my first computer in spring of 1984. It was from Radio Shack. It had 64 kilobytes of memory, 28,000 bytes of which were available to the user, and it stored programs on cassette tapes. I had a 300 baud modem which I used to connect to the various bulletin boards around and wrote my own war-dialer to find more.


I learned how to program BASIC on my Commodore 64.


----------



## LoveBC

Z129 said:


> I purchased my first computer in spring of 1984. It was from Radio Shack. It had 64 kilobytes of memory, 28,000 bytes of which were available to the user, and it stored programs on cassette tapes. I had a 300 baud modem which I used to connect to the various bulletin boards around and wrote my own war-dialer to find more.


Was it a Tandy? I remember getting one of those from a thrift shop in the 90s for $20


----------



## Z129

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I learned how to program BASIC on my Commodore 64.


Cool. You had sprites. I didn't have sprites. I really wanted sprites. Hehe.



LoveBC said:


> Was it a Tandy? I remember getting one of those from a thrift shop in the 90s for $20


The original 64k Color Computers had a Radio Shack label. The later ones had the Tandy label.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Z129 said:


> Cool. You had sprites. I didn't have sprites. I really wanted sprites. Hehe.
> 
> The original 64k Color Computers had a Radio Shack label. The later ones had the Tandy label.


I was also quite addicted to this.


----------



## OCJarvis

I was more of an Oregon Trail guy











SibeRescueBrian said:


> I was also quite addicted to this.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

OCJarvis said:


> I was more of an Oregon Trail guy
> View attachment 266391


Hahahaha! I remember that one too! That was a fun one as well.


----------



## LoveBC

OCJarvis said:


> I was more of an Oregon Trail guy
> View attachment 266391


I bet you Z hauled the wagon train didn't you? The route from Independence, MO to Oregon doesn't involve a stop in Texas and a u turn in the Yukon!


----------



## OCJarvis

Everytime I tried to Z, I died of Dysentery



LoveBC said:


> I bet you Z hauled the wagon train didn't you? The route from Independence, MO to Oregon doesn't involve a stop in Texas and a u turn in the Yukon!


----------



## UberLaLa

LoveBC said:


> The 80's.... when 32oz was a family size.


deadmile porn right there, yup.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

OCJarvis said:


> Do I smell Featured Thread #2????


Yes you do! Awesome topic deadmile


----------



## Sold My Soul For Stars

OCJarvis said:


> I was more of an Oregon Trail guy
> View attachment 266391


Loved Oregon Trail!
This came later but what about . . . Where in the World is Carmen Diego?


----------



## OCJarvis

Awesome Game!!!



Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> Loved Oregon Trail!
> This came later but what about . . . Where in the World is Carmen Diego?


----------



## DocT

Sold My Soul For Stars said:


> You can't forget about the menu song!


McD's... You order a "burger," and the cashier would ask if you would like cheese for an extra 25 cents. Now, everywhere has cheese included after marking up the prices.



SibeRescueBrian said:


> I learned how to program BASIC on my Commodore 64.


I learned BASIC on my TI-99/4A. Spent hours typing away programs (games) only to play it a few minutes.


----------



## jgiun1

DocT said:


> McD's... You order a "burger," and the cashier would ask if you would like cheese for an extra 25 cents. Now, everywhere has cheese included after marking up the prices.
> 
> I learned BASIC on my TI-99/4A. Spent hours typing away programs (games) only to play it a few minutes.
> View attachment 266418


Yep... Had one of them.....they used to save on a cassette tape. My brother and I made a hockey game that randomly looped different plays and would run down like a real game, just text. When someone scored a goal, it would change screen colors.....it took like 10,000 lines of programming to create that game


----------



## El Janitor

• They stared bottling tap water and charging you for it telling you it came from some exotic place ( lies like surge is real).
• Cars were boxy and ugly.
• American muscle cars had the same amount of HP as todays import 4 cyl cars, but people still thought they had lots of power.
• Japanese tuned cars slowly started becoming a thing, but real racers had Mustangs, Camaros, Trans Am's
• Cell phones were for lawyers, and drug dealers, and they were the size of a suitcase.
• You would go out to go see your friends, and there were periods of time where you couldn't reach them until you met up with them. ( gasp)
• Kids played sports on the streets in their neighborhood like hockey, football, we rode bikes together, etc and there were fewer fat kids.
• When kids in school got bullied they didn't loose there crap and go on homicidal shooting sprees, at worst there would be a fist fight after school.
• We had some really bright and pastel colored clothes.
• Girls had " Big Hair"
• There was a quiet acknowledgement that there could be a nuclear war between USA and Russia, and we thought we were finished with it in 1989.
• Hair Metal came around, and so did some really good heavy metal, but we also had The New Kids on The Block to maintain balance.
• Kids were tougher we didn't have meltdowns when someone told us "no", and we didn't' t need "safe spaces".
• Computers were for nerds only.
• Having a car, or at least a drivers license was a necessity.
• There was alot of 50's nostalgia
• We still had good movies, there were fewer remakes and more original ideas, and nobody made movies about video games.
• Cable TV and satellite TV was born.
• The CD came into existence.


----------



## t18c97

Happy to get a two way pager so I didn’t have to go looking for a pay phone.


----------



## DollarFree

OMG. deadmile featured thread yet again. Make that man a mod already. mod-XL


----------



## Grahamcracker

On day in the mid 80’s February, a baby boy was born. He was 9lbs 2 oz, brown hair and brown eyes. 

3 years later, the boy had his 3rd birthday and the party was dinosaur themed. He had a dinosaur cake, balloons and toys. But one toy stood out from the rest, a purple stuffed T-Rex The boy named Willy. 

He loved that little purple stuffed T-Rex named Willy. He slept with it every night. They would play outside and give the grasshoppers hell. He even talked to that purple cotton stuffed fabric like it was another person. 

The boy had that dinosaur for many many years until one day his mom told him “son, you are in the Army now and you have 2 babies, it’s time to let the stuffed animal go.” 

After a moment of silence and deer in the headlights look, the boy dropped a single tears from his eye, down to his cheek. He then sniffled and said “mom you’re right, it’s time to let go of the toy.” 

What the boy did next, no one was expecting. He gave the 30+ year old toy to his 5 months old son. They lived happily ever after. 

The end


----------



## OCJarvis

deadmile

Put the McDonalds down and take a bow!!



DollarFree said:


> OMG. deadmile featured thread yet again. Make that man a mod already. mod-XL


----------



## Roadmasta

Made more per mile and it wasn't my car.


----------



## Spider-Man

About to bring serious tears of nostalgia. Get ready all my gamer friends










Yup I went there. The ultimate gamers guide!


----------



## DollarFree

DocT said:


> McD's... You order a "burger," and the cashier would ask if you would like cheese for an extra 25 cents. Now, everywhere has cheese included after marking up the prices.
> 
> I learned BASIC on my TI-99/4A. Spent hours typing away programs (games) only to play it a few minutes.
> View attachment 266418


Two words that spelt misery & frustration the other side of the pond, Sinclair Spectrum


----------



## jgiun1

Didn't have guides on the TV.....had to look in the paper, TV guide.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

DocT said:


> Miami Vice (1984)
> View attachment 265539


The Ferrari Daytonas used on Miami Vice were fakes; replicas built on Corvette chassis. Ferrari didn't like it and sued the guy who built them.


----------



## reg barclay

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I learned how to program BASIC on my Commodore 64.


This was my first computer back in the 80's, the Amstrad CPC (they were popular in Europe, pretty similar to the C64). The first one loaded software from cassettes, later upgraded to floppy disc. My friend and I (then around 10) figured out how to hack into the code of floppy disc games, and mess around with them. We had fun, changing the games' title screens to amusing words.












El Janitor said:


> • There was alot of 50's nostalgia
> • We still had good movies, there were fewer remakes and more original ideas, and nobody made movies about video games.


Apparently, nostalgia culture usually pops up 20-30 years later. Which is why 80's/90's retro is popular today.

Every other new movie seems to be an 80's/90's reboot today.


----------



## BurgerTiime




----------



## CarpeNoctem

A lot have already been mentioned. Music wasn't all bad. There was AC/DC, Triumph, 38 Special, Judas Priest, Rush, Van Halen. Yes most were around in the 70's but didn't really hit until the 80's. Big hair and hair bands but there was also a leather and spikes too for the Heavy Metal bands and fans.

Tan lines and fur. Mmmm.

Arcades with Asteroids, Defender, Centipede, PacMan (Inky, Blinky, Pinky & Clyde), Joust, Zaxxon, Tempest. Vic20, C64, C128. Sitting for an hour reading parts of a 300 page manual to start the engines in Apache AH64 simulator for the C64/C128. Learning Basic, machine language and graphic programming. Really wanting an Amiga 4000! IBM PC and PCjr with 'Charlie Chaplin' ads.

VCR's, TV's with rabbit ears and 3 channels (on a good day). Cable for a handful more channels. The A-Team. Dukes of Hazard. MTV and Night Flight. Smokey & The Bandit. Raising Arizona.

Lamborghini Countach. The K car.

McDLT's. "Where's The Beef?" "Just say no!" (shudders). Crash Test dummies (seat belt ad). "This is your brain. This is your brain on drugs."

Strange that no one seemed to have peanut allergies.

PS. Just remembered Max Headroom.


----------



## Jerryk2

I was in the army and I could eat 2 Wendy's triples in one sitting.


----------



## New2This

Frogger was the most ****ing annoying game ever


----------



## SEAL Team 5

*1) In the 80's our young people were much much smarter.*

As recently as 20 years ago, the United States was ranked No.1 in high school and college education.

In 2009, the United States was ranked 18th out of 36 industrialized nations. Over that time, complacency and inefficiency, reflective of lower priorities in education, and inconsistencies among the various school systems contributed to a decline.

I suppose they came up with a new way to add 1 + 1 in the last 30 years that no one told our American students about

*
2) In the 80's our young people were much much healthier.








*


----------



## Ubereater

I could solve a rubik's cube in less than 1 min...
The Seattle sound was a HUGE relief after the keyboards torture through the 80s.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Ubereater said:


> The Seattle sound was a HUGE relief after the keyboards torture through the 80s.


Friggin grunge music? That was the early 90's and the start of Gen X. The downfall of American society began with Nirvana.


----------



## Ubereater

^^nah.. couldn't stand Nirvana..
I mean Pearl Jam etc..
Pearl Jam invented grunge music.


----------



## Z129

I kind of liked seeing the demise of the hair bands. It was too much. They started replicating too quickly. It had to die once and for all.


----------



## DocT

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I suppose they came up with a new way to add 1 + 1 in the last 30 years that no one told our American students about


They DID come up with a new way to add 1+1. It's called, "Common Core." It drives me nuts. I had to relearn math all over again just to review my daughter's homework assignments, when she was in the 1st grade.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

Spider-Man said:


> i can 1 Up ya better lol


Steve De Jarnatt's other film is also a masterpiece, and possibly the MOST 80s film ever made. Cold War. Bad Hair. Anthony Edwards. Synth Score. Every character actor working at the time. It's a delight.


----------



## HotUberMess

Miracle Mile.. man I still feel on edge watching the trailer lol


----------



## UberwithDan

little ceasers used to have the catchphrase " Pizza! Pizza!" so pretty much every deal they did came with 2 pizzas. it came on a cardboard sleeve in a paper bag. All the best cartoons were on Saturday morning and not every family had more than 1 tv so if you had siblings this was always a battle. You couldn't just rewatch the episode you missed on your tablet later. you just didn't ever see that episode. we had an Atari 2600. the power connector on it would overheat constantly so that we would buy them in bulk. Porn was magazines you coveted or if you were lucky a vhs tape. again no internet on your cell. downloading a movie at the time could potentially take over a day.
ET was awesome. the atari game was not. calculator watchers were cool in some circles. The first day of mtv was awesome.
The challenger tragedy sucked. Dominos had "The Noid". having a black and white tv in your room as a kid was nothing short of a miracle.
We had garbage pail kids trading cards and slap bracelets. If you wanted to have a private conversation you grabbed the phone with the 30 foot extension cord an went in a closet. God help you if you tried to talk to someone on the phone during a dinner. You came home when the street lights turned on during the summer and it you came back before then you better be going to the bathroom or eating and leaving, otherwise, you came home when you heard your name. that's all I've got for now. oh and the slip n slide.


----------



## UberLaLa

Featured ?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

UberLaLa said:


> Featured ?


It is, yes.


----------



## Lissetti

My neighbor had a estate sale for his deceased father. I purchased lots of things. Tech and computer magazines from the 60's up to the 90's










A "Boom Box" by AIWA that works perfectly fine. I just have to figure out what some of the features are like auto reverse.










Another music tape player of sorts :










A Prince Charles and Lady Diana Limited Edition Barbie collection :










And a box puzzle toy called a Rubrik Cube:










I got a few more things but I think these things are cool.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Lissetti said:


> My neighbor had a estate sale for his deceased father. I purchased lots of things. Tech and computer magazines from the 60's up to the 90's
> 
> View attachment 266496
> 
> 
> A "Boom Box" by AIWA that works perfectly fine. I just have to figure out what some of the features are like auto reverse.


Auto reverse will automatically play side two of the cassette so you don't have to pop it out, flip it over and push play again.


----------



## Lissetti

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Auto reverse will automatically play side two of the cassette so you don't have to pop it out, flip it over and push play again.


Thanks. Any idea why this Boom Box has 2 tape compartments?

Oh wait never mind I think I see. I think only one side records.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Lissetti said:


> Thanks. Any idea why this Boom Box has 2 tape compartments?


So you can either make mix tapes, or copy an existing cassette onto a new one.


----------



## Lissetti

SibeRescueBrian said:


> So you can either make mix tapes, or copy an existing cassette onto a new one.


 Awesome! I also got that Polaroid instant camera the kids in the video are playing with. I got another one called a Brownie Box Camera, and some weird one that has a big circle slot on the top, and you put these little slides into the slots and it shines the picture on the wall!

I almost bought these next items but I had no clue what I would do with them so I didn't :


































His dad was an electronic hoarder. I didn't want to become one myself


----------



## MarcG




----------



## Fuzzyelvis

jgiun1 said:


> Didn't have guides on the TV.....had to look in the paper, TV guide.
> 
> View attachment 266430
> View attachment 266429
> View attachment 266428
> View attachment 266427
> View attachment 266426


Ooh I remember that episode when Hawkeye and Hot Lips got together. But then I had a thing for Hawkeye. A lot of us did.



reg barclay said:


> Apparently, nostalgia culture usually pops up 20-30 years later. Which is why 80's/90's retro is popular today.
> Every other new movie seems to be an 80's/90's reboot today.


Oh no. My old age is going to suck.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN




----------



## Fuzzyelvis

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


Is # 95 really black? He moves like an 80 year old white guy.


----------



## Pusher

Minors respected adults and it was unheard of to call an adult by their first name, it was MR. & Mrs so and so.

There was no such thing as “political correctness “ if you got offended you dealt with it.

There was not a sense of entitlement! It was understood that you were not going to come out of school and run the show and make top scale at a work place. It was understood that nothing was going to be given to you for free and that you actually had to Earn respect. 

As a teenager if you wanted something you had to actually get a job and work for it. Back then a teenager could actually get a job at a place like McD’s and Zayer. 

There were no safe spaces, no emotional support animals, free speech zones ( you said what you wanted and were still able to have a Free and open debate without meltdowns). In the colleges it was less about indoctrination and more about critical thinking and the ability to question the professor without fear of retribution.

People actually understood the dangers of Communism/ Marxism/ Socialism it was on display in the Soviet Union, China, Cuba, and the Eastern Bloc. 

The Soviets had their own Vietnam in Afghanistan. Some of the first acts of terrorism that latter led to 9/11 started with the bombing of a Pan Am flight, the marine base in Berruit, etc... on a side note we supported those fighting the Soviets and they spawned the Taliban and those who later plotted 9/11. We supported Sadam in his war against Iran, and invaded Panama, and Granada.

There were no peanut allergies or they were rare, meth based drugs were not over prescribed to children. ADHD was not over diagnosed and it meant that the kid generally was “full of energy”.

There were letter grades in school and kids actually failed. They were not rewarded for bad behavior or bad work ethic and passed through the school system. No one got a participation award, trophy’s were for winners and when you lost something in sports it helped build character.


----------



## br1anf

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


Travelling to the unemployment office with Dad, because in the early 80's UAW meant U ain't working, and there was no touch tone system and direct deposit.


----------



## Pusher

If and when you ever got in someone else’s car or entered someone else’s property you respected their property.

It was frowned upon to get the “box lunch” at school, welfare in general was a means of temporary support till you got a job & “government cheese” was actually a box of processed cheese like velveta. There were food stamps that you actually had to purchase food with not debit cards. 

The teachers and adults were World War II, Korean War, and Vietnam vets for the most part, many lived through the depression and understood what it meant to put off for today to save for tomorrow. They understood sacrifice and a reckoning to respect those who served in Vietnam was finally realized.

The gym teachers didn’t except excuses and you actually learned how to write and read cursive. 

Buying a single family house was difficult for a reason and in general you had to put down 20% to get a loan. 

Immigration had requirements and was not easy, you had to learn English and pass a test. Assimilation into the new host country and society was a goal of the immigrant and not the other way around. 

Climate change movement started in the 70’s with the first earth day with the scare of global cooling and acid rain, but history was also taught pointing out that the planet has always gone through changes from ice ages to periods of warming. It was taught in earth science classes how the Great Lakes were formed and how morain Plains were formed, it was much more scientific than a quasi religion.

People understood that respect was not a given; but something that was earned. If you wanted something in life you actually had to work for it. 

It was understood that not everyone was destined for college and that it was not for everyone. The trades were respected and following the path into the trades was equally respected. 

Life wasn’t always easy and it wasn’t expected to be, but the 80’s in general were a lot of fun and in many ways those of us who grew up or were around back then are the last generations to actually understand that.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

During my wildly misspent teen years, I grew up in Yardley, PA. It's a 1-square mile town situated on the banks of the Delaware River across from Trenton, NJ just a few miles south of the spot where George Washington and his troops crossed to defeat the Hessian mercenaries one Christmas morning during the Revolutionary War. In the summer of '85, 6 of my friends and I bought tickets to see Motorhead (RIP Lemmy) in Philly. Rather than do the sensible thing and take public transportation, we each put in 10 bucks to purchase a badly used 1981 Plymouth Horizon Hatchback for the princely sum of $70 (Registration, plates and insurance? LOL! Please!). It only cost us 6 bucks to fill up the tank (55 cents a gallon, 11 gallon gas tank).










This car makes the Yugo look like a BMW mini Cooper by comparison. There were absolutely no amenities in this vehicle, and its top speed was maybe 50mph. The sound system was a single speaker AM radio (AM/FM stereo was an option then, not standard like today), so we used the aforementioned boom box for playing tunes.

Anyway, the 7 of us crammed into this tiny deathtrap (obesity wasn't the problem then that it is today) and made it to Philly to see the show. We all copped some green pyramids (pure liquid LSD encased in dissolvable plastic shaped like, you guessed it, green pyramids) from a dude in the parking lot. Within a half hour, we were rocking out and tripping balls.

Afterwards, we somehow found our way back to the car and proceeded to drive it to an abandoned quarry not far from where we lived. Before we got there, we filled up a gas can and stuffed it in the car with us. Once we arrived at the center of the quarry, we got out, doused the car with the gas, tossed a match on it, and ran like hell before the car blew up.

We did save the boom box.


----------



## woodywho

UberLaLa said:


> Way solid in depth look at the 80's! Good job : )
> Otherwise, one _Fixed that for ya...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Let’s see... Brooklyn in the 80’s...
I walked one mile to and from school, every day, alone, from the time I was seven years old. This was not uncommon. You would fight at least once every week and the kids you would fight with in the school yard became your very best friends. 
I’d play in the streets with my friends until I heard my mother screaming my name repeatedly out the window, signaling it was time for me to go home for dinner. If I was out of hearing range I was too far away and usually in trouble when I showed up home. I would go to the store alone to buy my parents cigarettes at that age too, that is until they quit when I was 11, and I started to buy them for myself. 
Starting when I was 14 I took the subway to school in manhattan every day alone. 
There was an old timers bar in every hood that served alcohol to kids as young as 14. As long as you tipped the purple faced bartender, every third drink was free.. a ‘buy back’. 
Cell phones didn’t exist. You’d call friends on a rotary phone, and usually get a busy signal so you’d whistle in front of their window to see if they were home and free to come outside and hang out. Maybe you got a pager around ‘87 and you’d automatically learn the number to every pay phone in a 2 mile radius by heart without trying. The code 123 meant hurry up and call back, 911 after the phone number meant someone really needed your help. 
You’d learn that with a screwdriver and slap hammer you could easily start almost any car, and probably be a better driver at 15 than your parents. 
You would get pulled over for driving drunk and be told to park, take the keys out, and sleep it off. 
If you had more than 5 friends you were in a gang, and there was a different gang every 10 blocks (1/2 mile) or so with names referencing where they loitered like the Bay Road, KHB ( Kings Hwy Boys), Ave U Boys, The End Kids, Trump Village Posse, Bedford Park, PS 52, et al. 
Crack would eventually turn half of your friends into zombie petty criminals you would only see on the streets around dawn when you were leaving for work or school and you’d usually give them a buck or two because they looked so desperate. 
Everybody dressed the same, and all the girls had teased up, sprayed stiff hairdos. AIDS was a thing you were both well aware and terrified of, so making out and feeling up were the slow lead up to eventual sex if you were lucky. 
If you were punk rock, it was called ‘hey ******!, and you went to CBGBs every Sunday afternoon for the hardcore matinee. It was $5 to get in.


----------



## Christinebitg

I got married twice in the 1980s, 1980 and 1989. Shouldn't have done that either time.

I put my first ex through college, then got dumped.  And that's after raising the step-daughter from h*ll.

The 2nd attempt at matrimony didn't last quite as long, but since it ended in the 1990s, I'll consider that as being off-topic.

1965 to 1975 was far better musically. I saw the Eagles in concert in 1975, but they had already changed a little bit, but I guess adding Joe Walsh wasn't all bad. I remember when he was in the James Gang.

I also saw Pure Prairie League in 1975 in Cincinnati, before they were a big deal. Remember "Amy"?

Christine


----------



## woodywho

-There were no nickle or dime bags ..dudes would walk up and down the Ave saying "loose joints" LOL Back then there was Hash and Hawaiian Gold and people would smoke it in either regular or strawberry bamboo paper LOL 

-Calling on a house phone between the 5 boros was a long distance call ... 10 cents a min

-Before cell phones you either rode your bike to a girl friends house or wrote them a letter and mailed it to tell them you loved them and that you would meet them at the skate rink next weekend because you were on punishment LOL

-I remember paying .45 - .60/min and 1.00-1.50/min for roaming when I had my first bag phone.
-I remember when I got a pager that only held 3 numbers, only had silent, only worked within the 5 boros and there were no stores, the pager man would come to my job to collect payment every 3 months..it was about 50-$60 a month
-My first car was an orange '73 ford pinto that I paid $150 in '83 from money I save up working at Belmont racetrack
-In '83 I ran in Penn relays 200m, 400m and triple jump, now all I run for is a sandwich 
-In '84 I was in a rap group and I auditioned for the owners of Profile records at ED Lovers grandma's house
-In '84 I audtioned for Beat Street and lost my dance battle but was an extra in some dance scenes
******The 80s is the best era....PERIOD!!*****


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Grahamcracker said:


> On day in the mid 80's February, a baby boy was born. He was 9lbs 2 oz, brown hair and brown eyes.
> 
> 3 years later, the boy had his 3rd birthday and the party was dinosaur themed. He had a dinosaur cake, balloons and toys. But one toy stood out from the rest, a purple stuffed T-Rex The boy named Willy.
> 
> He loved that little purple stuffed T-Rex named Willy. He slept with it every night. They would play outside and give the grasshoppers hell. He even talked to that purple cotton stuffed fabric like it was another person.
> 
> The boy had that dinosaur for many many years until one day his mom told him "son, you are in the Army now and you have 2 babies, it's time to let the stuffed animal go."
> 
> After a moment of silence and deer in the headlights look, the boy dropped a single tears from his eye, down to his cheek. He then sniffled and said "mom you're right, it's time to let go of the toy."
> 
> What the boy did next, no one was expecting. He gave the 30+ year old toy to his 5 months old son. They lived happily ever after.
> 
> The end


This is hands-down the best story in this thread.



SibeRescueBrian said:


> During my wildly misspent teen years, I grew up in Yardley, PA. It's a 1-square mile town situated on the banks of the Delaware River across from Trenton, NJ just a few miles south of the spot where George Washington and his troops crossed to defeat the Hessian mercenaries one Christmas morning during the Revolutionary War. In the summer of '85, 6 of my friends and I bought tickets to see Motorhead (RIP Lemmy) in Philly. Rather than do the sensible thing and take public transportation, we each put in 10 bucks to purchase a badly used 1981 Plymouth Horizon Hatchback for the princely sum of $70 (Registration, plates and insurance? LOL! Please!). It only cost us 6 bucks to fill up the tank (55 cents a gallon, 11 gallon gas tank).
> 
> View attachment 266518
> 
> 
> This car makes the Yugo look like a BMW mini Cooper by comparison. There were absolutely no amenities in this vehicle, and its top speed was maybe 50mph. The sound system was a single speaker AM radio (AM/FM stereo was an option then, not standard like today), so we used the aforementioned boom box for playing tunes.
> 
> Anyway, the 7 of us crammed into this tiny deathtrap (obesity wasn't the problem then that it is today) and made it to Philly to see the show. We all copped some green pyramids (pure liquid LSD encased in dissolvable plastic shaped like, you guessed it, green pyramids) from a dude in the parking lot. Within a half hour, we were rocking out and tripping balls.
> 
> Afterwards, we somehow found our way back to the car and proceeded to drive it to an abandoned quarry not far from where we lived. Before we got there, we filled up a gas can and stuffed it in the car with us. Once we arrived at the center of the quarry, we got out, doused the car with the gas, tossed a match on it, and ran like hell before the car blew up.
> 
> We did save the boom box.


That Pyramid acid was so powerful we'd cut it into three doses with box cutters.


----------



## UberLaLa

SurgeMasterMN said:


>


They should be *ashamed* of themselves! 



Grahamcracker said:


> On day in the mid 80's February, a baby boy was born. He was 9lbs 2 oz, brown hair and brown eyes.
> 
> 3 years later, the boy had his 3rd birthday and the party was dinosaur themed. He had a dinosaur cake, balloons and toys. But one toy stood out from the rest, a purple stuffed T-Rex The boy named Willy.
> 
> He loved that little purple stuffed T-Rex named Willy. He slept with it every night. They would play outside and give the grasshoppers hell. He even talked to that purple cotton stuffed fabric like it was another person.
> 
> The boy had that dinosaur for many many years until one day his mom told him "son, you are in the Army now and you have 2 babies, it's time to let the stuffed animal go."
> 
> After a moment of silence and deer in the headlights look, the boy dropped a single tears from his eye, down to his cheek. He then sniffled and said "mom you're right, it's time to let go of the toy."
> 
> What the boy did next, no one was expecting. He gave the 30+ year old toy to his 5 months old son. They lived happily ever after.
> 
> The end


Waaaaait! This was supposed to be the story of the birth of _Barney...! _I knew it from every word, right up to the end when you wrote _The End. 








_


----------



## I_Like_Spam

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


Watch "The Deuce" on HBO this evening, it will give you a little bit of the taste of street life back in the day.

In the age before the internet and VHS porn, if you wanted to see smut, if you wanted to hook up with a hoe, if you were looking for gay sex or other alternative sexuality, you had to leave your domicile and travel to places like Times Square to do it in person.

A lot of cab business around those kinds of areas.


----------



## Irishjohn831

I was on the McDobalds all American Break Dance team. Used to love batting, kicking windmills into backspins and then different freezes. I wish I could still do it


----------



## HotUberMess

SibeRescueBrian said:


> Auto reverse will automatically play side two of the cassette so you don't have to pop it out, flip it over and push play again.


So you could make a duplicate of the other tape



SibeRescueBrian said:


> During my wildly misspent teen years, I grew up in Yardley, PA. It's a 1-square mile town situated on the banks of the Delaware River across from Trenton, NJ just a few miles south of the spot where George Washington and his troops crossed to defeat the Hessian mercenaries one Christmas morning during the Revolutionary War. In the summer of '85, 6 of my friends and I bought tickets to see Motorhead (RIP Lemmy) in Philly. Rather than do the sensible thing and take public transportation, we each put in 10 bucks to purchase a badly used 1981 Plymouth Horizon Hatchback for the princely sum of $70 (Registration, plates and insurance? LOL! Please!). It only cost us 6 bucks to fill up the tank (55 cents a gallon, 11 gallon gas tank).
> 
> View attachment 266518
> 
> 
> This car makes the Yugo look like a BMW mini Cooper by comparison. There were absolutely no amenities in this vehicle, and its top speed was maybe 50mph. The sound system was a single speaker AM radio (AM/FM stereo was an option then, not standard like today), so we used the aforementioned boom box for playing tunes.
> 
> Anyway, the 7 of us crammed into this tiny deathtrap (obesity wasn't the problem then that it is today) and made it to Philly to see the show. We all copped some green pyramids (pure liquid LSD encased in dissolvable plastic shaped like, you guessed it, green pyramids) from a dude in the parking lot. Within a half hour, we were rocking out and tripping balls.
> 
> Afterwards, we somehow found our way back to the car and proceeded to drive it to an abandoned quarry not far from where we lived. Before we got there, we filled up a gas can and stuffed it in the car with us. Once we arrived at the center of the quarry, we got out, doused the car with the gas, tossed a match on it, and ran like hell before the car blew up.
> 
> We did save the boom box.


My god. Lol


----------



## HotUberMess

Before cell phones were widely available there were pagers or "beepers". The basic Motorola beeper was what most people had. My pager service cost $6 a month!










How it originally worked is someone who wanted to get in touch with you would call your pager number, and when they heard the beep would enter their number into the phone. You couldn't use rotary phones for this, you HAD to use a push button phone because the beeper company had a computer on the other end that could read the number tones! This effectively killed the rotary phone. The original purpose was to display a phone number that you would call back but people quickly learned to use the tiny screen to display shorthand numeric codes.. 143 meant "I love you". 

Eventually they came up with a beeper that displayed actual text messages if your friends called and left you a voice message. I'm pretty sure someone actually typed these out as we did not have speech to text technology! My text pager cost $12 a month!


----------



## Cableguynoe

In the 80’s I watched a lot of gang fights in my neighborhood. A lot. 
They were awesome. We would run toward them. 
Sometimes they were scheduled and we would all be waiting for them to show up.
No one ever died. Ever. 

Now you’re crazy if you don’t run away from them. 
And it’s not much of a fight either. Just someone getting shot.


----------



## Irishjohn831

We kept in shape by carrying around huge, ridiculously heavy boom box radios. My friend had one that played records. I glued smurf figured break dancing to mine.


----------



## Cableguynoe

HotUberMess said:


> an Atari. The graphics sucked, but you.. sort of imagined the characters. .


You're crazy. Graphics were amazing.
And I became a pro at hooking these up with a butter knife











jgiun1 said:


> Didn't have guides on the TV.....had to look in the paper, TV guide.


The TV GUIDE!!!
Wow. You had to have one.
And before you turned on the tv you would check if there was anything good on.



HotUberMess said:


> Before cell phones were widely available there were pagers or "beepers". The basic Motorola beeper was what most people had. My pager service cost $6 a month!


And when you got a page you HAD to call back right away. It was an emergency.

"Mom pull over pull over!!!"

Mom -"why?"

"I need to use a pay phone!!!! I got a page.
PULL OVER MA!!!!!"

Then after she pulls over:

"I need a quarter"


----------



## FXService

1989 great year. I was 1 year old and slept through hurricane Hugo.

Also Spring Break 1989!


----------



## reg barclay

This is how we did Uber back then:


----------



## observer

SibeRescueBrian said:


> During my wildly misspent teen years, I grew up in Yardley, PA. It's a 1-square mile town situated on the banks of the Delaware River across from Trenton, NJ just a few miles south of the spot where George Washington and his troops crossed to defeat the Hessian mercenaries one Christmas morning during the Revolutionary War. In the summer of '85, 6 of my friends and I bought tickets to see Motorhead (RIP Lemmy) in Philly. Rather than do the sensible thing and take public transportation, we each put in 10 bucks to purchase a badly used 1981 Plymouth Horizon Hatchback for the princely sum of $70 (Registration, plates and insurance? LOL! Please!). It only cost us 6 bucks to fill up the tank (55 cents a gallon, 11 gallon gas tank).
> 
> View attachment 266518
> 
> 
> This car makes the Yugo look like a BMW mini Cooper by comparison. There were absolutely no amenities in this vehicle, and its top speed was maybe 50mph. The sound system was a single speaker AM radio (AM/FM stereo was an option then, not standard like today), so we used the aforementioned boom box for playing tunes.
> 
> Anyway, the 7 of us crammed into this tiny deathtrap (obesity wasn't the problem then that it is today) and made it to Philly to see the show. We all copped some green pyramids (pure liquid LSD encased in dissolvable plastic shaped like, you guessed it, green pyramids) from a dude in the parking lot. Within a half hour, we were rocking out and tripping balls.
> 
> Afterwards, we somehow found our way back to the car and proceeded to drive it to an abandoned quarry not far from where we lived. Before we got there, we filled up a gas can and stuffed it in the car with us. Once we arrived at the center of the quarry, we got out, doused the car with the gas, tossed a match on it, and ran like hell before the car blew up.
> 
> We did save the boom box.


"This car makes the Yugo look like a BMW mini Cooper by comparison. There were absolutely no amenities in this vehicle, and its top speed was maybe 50mph. The sound system was a single speaker AM radio (AM/FM stereo was an option then, not standard like today), so we used the aforementioned boom box for playing tunes. "
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I will have you know that the Plymouth Horizon is brother to the Dodge Omni.

That said Horizon/Omni was the first Chrysler front wheel drive vehicle built in Murica.

That some of the H/Os came with VW engines and/or transmissions (they kinda look like a VW Rabbit of that era).

That 500 of these Omnis became Shelby, _yes that Shelby_, Shelby GLH and 500 Shelby GLHSs.

GLH = Goes Like Hell.
GLHS= Goes Like Hell S'more.

And finally, that like the Corvette, Camaro and Mustang, the H/O was a Motor Trend Car Of The Year.

But other than that, yea, those cars were junk. They lasted max ten years. We scrapped many thousands of them in the early 90s.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> Let's see... Brooklyn in the 80's...
> I walked one mile to and from school, every day, alone, from the time I was seven years old. This was not uncommon. You would fight at least once every week and the kids you would fight with in the school yard became your very best friends.
> I'd play in the streets with my friends until I heard my mother screaming my name repeatedly out the window, signaling it was time for me to go home for dinner. If I was out of hearing range I was too far away and usually in trouble when I showed up home. I would go to the store alone to buy my parents cigarettes at that age too, that is until they quit when I was 11, and I started to buy them for myself.
> Starting when I was 14 I took the subway to school in manhattan every day alone.
> There was an old timers bar in every hood that served alcohol to kids as young as 14. As long as you tipped the purple faced bartender, every third drink was free.. a 'buy back'.
> Cell phones didn't exist. You'd call friends on a rotary phone, and usually get a busy signal so you'd whistle in front of their window to see if they were home and free to come outside and hang out. Maybe you got a pager around '87 and you'd automatically learn the number to every pay phone in a 2 mile radius by heart without trying. The code 123 meant hurry up and call back, 911 after the phone number meant someone really needed your help.
> You'd learn that with a screwdriver and slap hammer you could easily start almost any car, and probably be a better driver at 15 than your parents.
> You would get pulled over for driving drunk and be told to park, take the keys out, and sleep it off.
> If you had more than 5 friends you were in a gang, and there was a different gang every 10 blocks (1/2 mile) or so with names referencing where they loitered like the Bay Road, KHB ( Kings Hwy Boys), Ave U Boys, The End Kids, Trump Village Posse, Bedford Park, PS 52, et al.
> Crack would eventually turn half of your friends into zombie petty criminals you would only see on the streets around dawn when you were leaving for work or school and you'd usually give them a buck or two because they looked so desperate.
> Everybody dressed the same, and all the girls had teased up, sprayed stiff hairdos. AIDS was a thing you were both well aware and terrified of, so making out and feeling up were the slow lead up to eventual sex if you were lucky.
> If you were punk rock, it was called 'hey @@@@@@!, and you went to CBGBs every Sunday afternoon for the hardcore matinee. It was $5 to get in.





Cableguynoe said:


> In the 80's I watched a lot of gang fights in my neighborhood. A lot.
> They were awesome. We would run toward them.
> Sometimes they were scheduled and we would all be waiting for them to show up.
> No one ever died. Ever.
> 
> Now you're crazy if you don't run away from them.
> And it's not much of a fight either. Just someone getting shot.


In our neighborhood it was Dukes, Barrio Pobre, Tiny Locos, Midget Locos, Lonely Boys, Slow Boys, (a few other boys,I can't remember now),Tortilla Town Flats, Rolling 20s, Crips and Tiny Rascals.

We weren't a gang but there were four of us brothers and three neighborhood kids, Bobby, Tom and Donald, the only white kids for blocks and blocks around. We looked after them. Bobby is like a brother to us, even though we all moved away from the neighborhood we still get together a few times a year. We still see Tom occassionally but Donald got into drugs and disappeared on us.

I was the oldest and kept them out of trouble. We did lose a couple acquaintances in the early 80s when LB became drive by capital of Socal.

It was very bad for a couple years.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Cableguynoe said:


> In the 80's I watched a lot of gang fights in my neighborhood. A lot.
> They were awesome. We would run toward them.
> Sometimes they were scheduled and we would all be waiting for them to show up.
> No one ever died. Ever.
> 
> Now you're crazy if you don't run away from them.
> And it's not much of a fight either. Just someone getting shot.


Wait, what? Was this the Jets versus the Sharks,?Was this West Side Story?


----------



## Spider-Man

Christinebitg said:


> I got married twice in the 1980s, 1980 and 1989. Shouldn't have done that either time.
> 
> I put my first ex through college, then got dumped.  And that's after raising the step-daughter from h*ll.
> 
> The 2nd attempt at matrimony didn't last quite as long, but since it ended in the 1990s, I'll consider that as being off-topic.
> 
> 1965 to 1975 was far better musically. I saw the Eagles in concert in 1975, but they had already changed a little bit, but I guess adding Joe Walsh wasn't all bad. I remember when he was in the James Gang.
> 
> I also saw Pure Prairie League in 1975 in Cincinnati, before they were a big deal. Remember "Amy"?
> 
> Christine


Wait for tohunt4me 70s thread . Then you can express your self


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

In the early 80s, the drinking age in New Jersey was 18. During this same period, the NJ driver's license looked like a child's drawing of what an ID should look like. Therefore, it was the most widely used fake ID in the country. Since the drinking age in PA where I lived was 21, I spent many a weekend in bars across the river. One of the best places to go was the legendary City Gardens which was located in one of the worst neighborhoods in Trenton. However, you could see great live music for 10 bucks, and Jon Stewart (yes, THAT Jon Stewart was the bartender).
































The best part was that after the shows, the band members would usually hang out and party with the fans afterwards.



Spider-Man said:


> Wait for tohunt4me 70s thread . Then you can express your self


Rakos started it first. https://uberpeople.net/threads/the-70s-rocked-the-house.289480/


----------



## uberist

tohunt4me said:


> The 80's SUCKED !
> The Cars Sucked.
> The Music Sucked.
> Cold war was still on.
> East German Lurkers.
> Cocaine was cheap.
> Everyone in Hollywood was on it.
> The Movies Sucked
> The Clothes Sucked
> The Hair Sucked.
> Down here the Economy Sucked !
> ( unless you were flying in Cocaine. See " Cocaine Cowboys")
> Yuppies
> 
> A few pics below.
> Box called a " Ford Mustang" in 85
> 80' s " Hair Band"
> 80's " Fashion"
> 80's hair spray, hair gel.
> Fake hair.
> In Fact
> The 80's were ALL ABOUT FAKE !
> 
> The 80's SUCKED !
> 
> We must NEVER EVER BRING THEM UP AGAIN . . .


Hahahaha delusional, yeah much worse then the millenial hipster helpless screamers of today wearing skinny jeans, no deoderant and bedhead hair styles, please name a band from this decade that anybody will remember in another decade...
This decades "culture" is a disposable joke that will go down in history as the forgotten years.


----------



## reg barclay

BlueManOC said:


> View attachment 265651
> Haha can't forget about


Of course, we all know that the first Self Driving Car was already on the road back in the 80's, long before Musk, Uber etc, came onto the scene. It was made by Knight Industries, and David Hasselhoff was the first to test drive it. Complete with accompanying Smart Watch.












uberist said:


> Hahahaha delusional, yeah much worse then the millenial hipster helpless screamers of today wearing skinny jeans, no deoderant and bedhead hair styles, please name a band from this decade that anybody will remember in another decade...
> This decades "culture" is a disposable joke that will go down in history as the forgotten years.


Our parents were probably saying the same about us, and in 20 years the millenial hipsters will be saying the same about their kids.


----------



## uberist

reg barclay said:


> Of course, we all know that the first Self Driving Car was already on the road back in the 80's, long before Musk, Uber etc, came onto the scene. It was made by Knight Industries, and David Hasselhoff was the first to test drive it. Complete with accompanying Smart Watch.
> 
> View attachment 266555
> 
> 
> Our parents were probably saying the same about us, and in 20 years the millenial hipsters will be saying the same about their kids.


Nah, 20year from now millenial hipsters will be as silent about who they were as a Nazi living in Jerusalem.


----------



## kdyrpr

Decade of the greatest video arcade game ever. One in which I always made the top 10 high scores.

https://goo.gl/images/4dGRb3


----------



## ratethis

Oh yeah I remember my mom and aunts talking non stop about who shot JR 










In Australia, baby Azaria Chamberlain disappears from a campsite at Ayers Rock, reportedly taken by a dingo... this was all over the news.

And then we had this


----------



## Cableguynoe

In the 80's Carlos Ray Norris became the great Chuck Norris


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I was also quite addicted to this.


Played untold hours at this game! Later Star Control felt like a spiritual sequel.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

Pusher said:


> Minors respected adults and it was unheard of to call an adult by their first name, it was MR. & Mrs so and so.
> 
> There was no such thing as "political correctness " if you got offended you dealt with it.
> 
> There was not a sense of entitlement! It was understood that you were not going to come out of school and run the show and make top scale at a work place. It was understood that nothing was going to be given to you for free and that you actually had to Earn respect.
> 
> As a teenager if you wanted something you had to actually get a job and work for it. Back then a teenager could actually get a job at a place like McD's and Zayer.
> 
> There were no safe spaces, no emotional support animals, free speech zones ( you said what you wanted and were still able to have a Free and open debate without meltdowns). In the colleges it was less about indoctrination and more about critical thinking and the ability to question the professor without fear of retribution.
> 
> People actually understood the dangers of Communism/ Marxism/ Socialism it was on display in the Soviet Union, China, Cuba, and the Eastern Bloc.
> 
> The Soviets had their own Vietnam in Afghanistan. Some of the first acts of terrorism that latter led to 9/11 started with the bombing of a Pan Am flight, the marine base in Berruit, etc... on a side note we supported those fighting the Soviets and they spawned the Taliban and those who later plotted 9/11. We supported Sadam in his war against Iran, and invaded Panama, and Granada.
> 
> There were no peanut allergies or they were rare, meth based drugs were not over prescribed to children. ADHD was not over diagnosed and it meant that the kid generally was "full of energy".
> 
> There were letter grades in school and kids actually failed. They were not rewarded for bad behavior or bad work ethic and passed through the school system. No one got a participation award, trophy's were for winners and when you lost something in sports it helped build character.


Very well said and exactly how it was. I'm a little older as all my kids were born in the 80's. The 80's were basically self accountability. One was responsible for their own actions and place in life. People were embarrassed to be on gov't subsidies such as food stamps and/or welfare. People were proud to be American and no one ever thought about sitting or kneeling during the National Anthem.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Very well said and exactly how it was. I'm a little older as all my kids were born in the 80's. The 80's were basically self accountability. One was responsible for their own actions and place in life. People were embarrassed to be on gov't subsidies such as food stamps and/or welfare. People were proud to be American and no one ever thought about sitting or kneeling during the National Anthem.


"Morning in America!" I remember the optimism and enthusiasm the country felt during the Reagan years. I was born in '66, so he was the first president I ever voted for in the '84 election.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard

SEAL Team 5 said:


> People were proud to be American and no one ever thought about sitting or kneeling during the National Anthem.


Meaning they were narcissistic, consumerist zombies, that were unwilling to push back against the evil banality of the Reagan Gov't? Sounds about right. The kneeling is an act of protest.

This is perhaps the best critique of exactly what you think is so great. SEAL Team 5 :


----------



## KD_LA

ratethis said:


> Oh yeah I remember my mom and aunts talking non stop about who shot JR
> 
> View attachment 266558


I had a bumper sticker that read "THE AYATOLLAH SHOT JR"


----------



## Dice Man

81 82 83 84 85 86 87 88 89


----------



## KD_LA

I can certainly use to forget having worked for $3.35 per hour.


----------



## Cableguynoe

KD_LA said:


> I can certainly use to forget having worked for $3.35 per hour.


You're an UBER driver. $3.35 an hour sounds about right 

I guess not everything from the 80's has changed.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

KD_LA said:


> I can certainly use to forget having worked for $3.35 per hour.


I actually lived on minimum wage in the 80s. No way to live on it now.


----------



## TBone

80's were okay. Minumum wage was $3.35. Cigarettes were $1.35 a pack, one summer gas was .55 cents a gallon and we routinely spent $2 for a couple of days of gas. Beer was $6 for a 12 of Natty light. Weed was horrible mexican dirt weed and Crack was popular and cheap.
Punk music kids with spiked pink hair and leather jackets ruled college campuses. Hate groups routinely patrolled our downtown and went gay bashing every weekend.
Schools had one computer room with Apple II E's and a window a/c. The rest of the school didnt have any a/c and we opened the windows and had fans. We walked to school in sub zero weather unlike today when they will close schools for being too hot or cold. We didnt get trophies for losing and we were punished and made to practice harder for the next game. Want DQ, you better win!
And Jordon's were $60 which was expensive at the time. If you had cheap Kmart or Payless knockoffs they were called bobo's.
And I was in a 4th grade class when Reagan was shot


----------



## I_Like_Spam

SibeRescueBrian said:


> "Morning in America!" I remember the optimism and enthusiasm the country felt during the Reagan years. I was born in '66, so he was the first president I ever voted for in the '84 election.


I was born in 1956, and the first election I voted in was 1980 for Reagan. I made a wager with one of the characters at the local barroom.

Elections are interesting if you have some skin in the game.


----------



## HotUberMess

Nazis only put “socialist” in their name to curry favor among the public. They enacted no socialist policies. They were fascists. It was all propaganda. This is easily searchable on the web.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

SibeRescueBrian said:


> "Morning in America!" I remember the optimism and enthusiasm the country felt during the Reagan years. I was born in '66, so he was the first president I ever voted for in the '84 election.


Reagan was the first president I ever voted for also, but I voted in the historic '80 election.


----------



## KD_LA

The overall understanding of "socialism" is utterly flawed and inappropriately biased. Yes, there have been regimes that _called_ themselves socialists, such as the Nazis and the Soviets, but in practice they were extremists with highly oppressive and regressive tendencies.

I don't care for Marxist arguments, or Leninist arguments, or whatever else you want to throw in the mix to argue over. For me, the essence of socialism is to care for society, plain and simple. And that could be accomplished in a proper democracy-- if the greed of the rich and powerful moves out of the way.


----------



## SEAL Team 5

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready


Oh Jesus, how could we forget this? Actually my wife just reminded me of it because she was in love with Micheal back then. 








And yes I did have to take out my wife dancing every now and then. And definitely yes I was the white boy dancing with no rhythm.


----------



## KD_LA

One of the icons of the early 80's:


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

Statists Nazis and Commies, Oh My!


----------



## Cableguynoe

Teddy Ruxpin

I still have nightmares


----------



## uberist

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Meaning they were narcissistic, consumerist zombies, that were unwilling to push back against the evil banality of the Reagan Gov't? Sounds about right. The kneeling is an act of protest.
> 
> This is perhaps the best critique of exactly what you think is so great. SEAL Team 5 :


Good grief, who peed in your wheaties?



Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 266620
> 
> 
> Teddy Ruxpin
> 
> I still have nightmares


Dont forget Grubby, you plugged him in with a cord and they told the story together.


----------



## Mr. Yuck

I bought a new car for 7500 and made 70 cents a mile driving blood, organ harvests, fed court and SEC filings that couldn't vomit or complain and gas was horrifyingly getting up to 1.30 a gallon and all of us at Sonic Air were griping about it taking 2.5 hours to get from DC to Richmond and the whiners were complaining about only clearing 1300 a week in those day's USD. 

Paid the car off in 9 months. Worked 30 hours a week. Always had money and got my undergrad debt free. 

Plus, cocaine problem for about a year until somebody sold me bromo something that looked like what I was after but I was having trouble avoiding the admonishing lizards that came up from the deep crevices between the north and southbound lanes and one of them got on the hood and told me the paper I'd just submitted was not up to lizard standards and it could help with that if I would roll down the window so it could let go of the wipers and get in and hell, it was better to have it beside me than flopping across the windsheild and we aurally rewrote the paper and delivered the kidney and the only thing I put up my nose now is my finger when nobody is looking.


----------



## Poopy54

Huey Lewis and The News was the bar band at Smokey Mountain Saloon in Campbell CA( near San Jose) $1.00 cover and 1.00 beers..............Those were the days


----------



## ratethis

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Very well said and exactly how it was. I'm a little older as all my kids were born in the 80's. The 80's were basically self accountability. One was responsible for their own actions and place in life. People were embarrassed to be on gov't subsidies such as food stamps and/or welfare. People were proud to be American and no one ever thought about sitting or kneeling during the National Anthem.


Well said..


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

Cableguynoe said:


> In the 80's I watched a lot of gang fights in my neighborhood. A lot.
> They were awesome. We would run toward them.
> Sometimes they were scheduled and we would all be waiting for them to show up.
> No one ever died. Ever.
> 
> Now you're crazy if you don't run away from them.
> And it's not much of a fight either. Just someone getting shot.


Yup. Back then everyone survived even the biggest brawls. Worst case scenario was the cops broke things up up and you ended up going 'through the system', bruises and all, with your opponent from the fight... whom you bonded with immediately and looked out for during the 48 hours leading up to the moment when you got in front of the judge and your charges were dropped by the DA.


----------



## Ubereater

KD_LA said:


> One of the icons of the early 80's:
> View attachment 266615


Anyone got the original Walkman in working condition ? There are lots of buyers out there offering $$$$$, thanks to the gardians of the universe.


----------



## RideshareSpectrum

SibeRescueBrian said:


> In the early 80s, the drinking age in New Jersey was 18. During this same period, the NJ driver's license looked like a child's drawing of what an ID should look like. Therefore, it was the most widely used fake ID in the country.


LOL. No kidding. The series of fake Jersey IDs we all used in our teens were literally 'get out of jail free' cards.



RideshareSpectrum said:


> LOL. No kidding. The series of fake Jersey IDs we all used in our teens were literally 'get out of jail free' cards.


And yes, City Gardens was always fun. Pretty dangerous, too but always fun. As was Lamours in Brooklyn, and Sundance on the Island.


----------



## New2This

UberLaLa said:


> Waaaaait! This was supposed to be the story of the birth of _Barney...! _I knew it from every word, right up to the end when you wrote _The End.
> 
> View attachment 266531
> _


Look at Barney now...










One of the greatest 80's movies: Fast Times At Ridgemont High. Who says chicks don't dig a man in a uniform?


----------



## Pusher

———————————————
Some of the more funny movies of the 80’s were Blazing Saddles, History of the World Part 1 and lesser so Part 2, Caddy Shack, Stripes, national Lampoons Airplane, Family Vacation, Space Balls to name a few.

Other movies included Top Gun, Terminator, Childs Play, Halloween, Raiders Of The Lost Arc to name a few..


----------



## deadmile

I’m still here had a great weekend


----------



## Karen Stein

The 80' s .... What a time!

Some of my memories are hard for ME to believe. Here is just one:

Had an English friend who, as Christmas approaches, expressed a desire for Christmas goose.
A nearby pond was home to a flock of migratory geese. We went out one night. Temps at the time were in the high 30's to low 40's. 
Stripping at pond side in the moonlight, I slipped into the frigid water. Swimming underwater, I surfaced among the geese and grabbed one. Taking it to shore, we killed it and took the hen home.

I thought I would never stop shivering.

I had never tasted goose before. A very special holiday!


----------



## observer

I moved, deleted, edited some posts. This thread is about the 80s not politics. I like politics just as much or more than the next guy but there is a time and *place* for everything.

I moved some posts to the Politics Forum/Socialism thread, if interested in debating socialism please go there not here.

Thnx.


----------



## HotUberMess

observer said:


> I removed, deleted, edited some posts. This thread is about the 80s not politics. I like politics just as much or more than the next guy but there is a time and *place* for everything.
> 
> I moved some threads to the Politics Forum Socialism thread, if interested in debating solcialism please go there not here.
> 
> Thnx.


Sorry


----------



## UberLaLa

observer said:


> I removed, deleted, edited some posts. This thread is about the 80s not politics. I like politics just as much or more than the next guy but there is a time and *place* for everything.
> 
> I moved some posts to the Politics Forum/Socialism thread, if interested in debating solcialism please go there not here.
> 
> Thnx.


Thanks...saw it locked and was like 

Now I'm


----------



## observer

HotUberMess said:


> Sorry


No worries. 

I get offtopic a lot myself. I just don't want to put a damper on a fun thread. Especially since we do now have the politics forum.


----------



## UberLaLa

http://www.cracked.com/blog/5-baffling-80s-trends-explained-by-rare-mental-disorders/

*5 Baffling 80s Trends (Explained by Rare Mental Disorders)*


----------



## SEAL Team 5

How about discipline in school (70's & 80's). In jr high I remember being sent down to see the coach when I acted up in class. He had the wooden paddle with holes drilled in it for less air resistance. You would bend over and place your hands on the seat of a chair. 

When you got back to class not one person laughed because they knew how bad it hurt and you not dare tell your parents because they would say "good, you deserved it" and give you another whoopin.


----------



## KD_LA

We wouldn't be sitting here if it wasn't for this:










... and these:












Cableguynoe said:


> You're an UBER driver. $3.35 an hour sounds about right
> 
> I guess not everything from the 80's has changed.


True, but that was $3.35 an hour plus healthcare plus a retirement plan.


----------



## Dice Man

KD_LA said:


> I can certainly use to forget having worked for $3.35 per hour.


Some rides I still work for $3.35/hour.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

KD_LA said:


> ... and these:
> 
> View attachment 266686


Geez, I had that exact Hayes modem. 300 baud and glad to have it! Nice upgrade from 110 baud.


----------



## KD_LA

CarpeNoctem said:


> Geez, I had that exact Hayes modem. 300 baud and glad to have it! Nice upgrade from 110 baud.


I remember almost buying a 300 baud modem back when I still had a (ughh) Apple II, but for some reason I can't recall what my first modem was once I switched to a PC. The most interesting modem I had was a US Robotics Courier HST, before high speed standards were developed.

And that brings up another 80's phenomenon: Compuserve dial-up service!


----------



## Christinebitg

KD_LA said:


> Compuserve dial-up service!


I still remember my CompuServe number, after all these years.

I also remember their dialup system, and Prodigy's too. After AOL pushed them into not charging by the minute, I would chat when I travelled for business. It was a significant form of entertainment for me, but not until in the 1990s.

Christine


----------



## Saltyoldman

deadmile said:


> That McDonald's pizza looks great thanks LoveBC hope a Uber lux call comes in for you and you don't get a citation for staging at the Costa Mesa circle K


Which one? Fairview and Sunflower


----------



## KD_LA

Christinebitg said:


> I still remember my CompuServe number, after all these years.
> 
> I also remember their dialup system, and Prodigy's too. After AOL pushed them into not charging by the minute, I would chat when I travelled for business. It was a significant form of entertainment for me, but not until in the 1990s.
> 
> Christine


I could only remember the 4 digits after the comma... but a Google search found the rest of me!
I had forgotten about Prodigy, but I still remember AOL running on DOS.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie

I could ride my bike to the 7-11 and buy cigarettes for my dad (and eventually for myself) - no questions asked. 
Carrying my record player to a friend's house to listen to music. 
Running around the mall unattended while your mother thought you were at the movies.
Having to buy your telephone directly from the Bell store because there was no other choice.
Secret code to get someone to answer phone - ring once, hang up and call right back.
Calling home collect and asking for the dog so my mom would know I got back to the dorm ok (without long distance charges).
Actually writing letters to someone - not just an email. 
No security cameras everywhere scrutinizing your every move.
My first office job ('89) had 1 computer for 4 people per cubicle and a typewriter at every desk.

Primitive times indeed.


----------



## OCJarvis

Back in the 80's, I could actually remember everyones phone number..


----------



## reg barclay

Back in the 80's, a phone's primary function was to make phone calls.


----------



## corniilius

Single parents could actually afford a home.


----------



## reg barclay

You could call your car the General Lee, paint a Confederate flag on it, and have your show on prime time TV:


----------



## OCJarvis

Lol @ Cooter



reg barclay said:


> You could call your car the General Lee, paint a Confederate flag on it, and have your show on prime time TV:
> 
> View attachment 266791
> View attachment 266792


----------



## tohunt4me

OCJarvis said:


> Back in the 80's, I could actually remember everyones phone number..


Back in the 80's i could remember MY phone number. Still do.
Cant remember cellphone number .



reg barclay said:


> You could call your car the General Lee, paint a Confederate flag on it, and have your show on prime time TV:
> 
> View attachment 266791
> View attachment 266792


This show has been pulled from t.v. due to the flag . . . " P.C." in all its Glory.


----------



## corniilius

Saltyoldman said:


> Which one? Fairview and Sunflower


Best way I found to avoid that is to buy one of their sandwiches and eat it very slowly.

Intel celeron processer would've been considered cutting edge.


----------



## KD_LA

LasVegasMellowYellow said:


> View attachment 266844
> 
> 
> If you wanted to connect a desktop to the internet, you first had to install communications software like Procomm Plus. (Available on 3.5" floppy). Then listen to the dial up modem connect to the dedicated network usually at a university, because the world wide web hadn't been invented yet. Then you could play text adventure games at 300 bps.


Telix was it for me! Loved its scripting capability.










And while we're on old software, let's not forget the mighty all-powerful file management DOS utility, Xtree Gold!

Even today I still use its current clone for Windows, ZtreeWin. Best file management utility ever... I don't leave home without it!


----------



## supernaut_32273

New2This said:


> You had to leave the house to get porn


And know someone who could operate the film projector because VCR's were still hella expensive.


----------



## KD_LA

You played with analog descrambling circuits so you could watch late night programs on WHT


----------



## Kodyhead

I used to ROCK DOWN TO ELECRIC AVENUE where previously THE STREETS HAD NO NAME. My UPTOWN GIRL Jenny, I still remember her number 867-5309 cause she used to ask me to TAKE ME HOME TONIGHT. She looked like a CENTERFOLD model with BETTY DAVIS EYES. Eventually she told me to BEAT IT and married some dude name MICKEY since I am not a dancer and she would SHOUT, TIME AFTER TIME "I WANNA DANCE WITH SOMEBODY"

I WANT TO KNOW WHAT LOVE IS, so I started dating again, went through some MANIACs like GLORIA, like another typical girl she liked DANCING IN THE DARK. She like the movie silence of the lambs and turned out to be FUGITIVE and like the movie, literally was a cannibal and was a MANEATER. I remember when she got arrested and she kept yelling F THE POLICE F THE POLICE and the chains on her feet made her WALK LIKE AN EGYPTIAN.

for years I would get random calls from her and she would say I JUST CALLED TO SAY I LOVE YOU and questi. I just wanted an apology and realized its HARD TO SAY I'M SORRY. I will never welcome her back with OPEN ARMS and told her to BEAT IT, and she would be an OWNER OF A LONELY HEART,


----------



## woodywho

s.


KD_LA said:


> I can certainly use to forget having worked for $3.35 per hour.


HA!! I remember working for Summer Youth (SYEP) making 3.10/hr and was balling...pizza and ms. pacman for everyone 

*Everyone had one of these in the 80s.....a bigger fad than acid or stone wash jeans
*


----------



## tohunt4me

Filet-O- Fish were 99 cents
BEFORE everyone found out they were " "Healthy" !
In fact all of the " cheap food" turned out to be healthy back then.
Then Yuppies drove the damn price up !



LoveBC said:


> The bad guys were the Russians
> 
> A Republican president was against the existence of a giant wall
> 
> Oh wait you just wanna hear about McDonalds
> View attachment 265523
> 
> The Cheddar Melt
> 
> View attachment 265524
> 
> The McPizza
> 
> View attachment 265525
> 
> The mcDLT


----------



## SibeRescueBrian




----------



## Ubereater

Windsurfing was cool









Surfing wasn't


----------



## tohunt4me

SibeRescueBrian said:


>


I feel the same way about UBER PAY !


----------



## nurburgringsf

Scarface. Miami. 80s Electro and disco.

There is a bar in Walnut Creek, CA called 'Retro Junkie Arcade Bar'. Don't go there. It sucks. All they play is 80s rock. Totally biased towards rock.

When people get nostalgic about the 80s, Electro and Disco comes into mind. The defining sound of the 80s. Synthesizers were huge in the 80s. Lazer sounds, chords, etc...


----------



## observer

Along with "Big Hair" mentioned in a couple posts the Mullet and Jheri curls were also in fashion.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

I had many mullets.


----------



## UberLaLa

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I had many mullets.


----------



## KD_LA

Anyone remember _Abe Froman_, the sausage king of Chicago?


----------



## reg barclay

Tom Selleck was driving around Hawaii in a Ferrari, solving crimes, while mooching off a mysterious author, whose home was run by British butler, Jonathan Quayle Higgins III (excellently portrayed by Texan actor John Hillerman).


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberLaLa said:


>


Mullet Mike doesn't have a mullet. It's almost a modern Elvis.


----------



## BikingBob

Dolph Lundgren and Brian Bosworth were possibly twins and men wore shoulder pads in their suits.


----------



## Saltyoldman

corniilius said:


> Best way I found to avoid that is to buy one of their sandwiches and eat it very slowly.
> 
> Intel celeron processer would've been considered cutting edge.


Huh....,,

Bright blue zinca on the nose and Flojos


----------



## UberLaLa

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Mullet Mike doesn't have a mullet. It's almost a modern Elvis.


Of all, you should know _mullets_ are more than just hair...they 'tude!


----------



## Iann

If we misbehaved we would get a ass whipping. Teachers, neighbors, Aunts. 

It was pretty common seeing another kid getting a spanking at a store. 

To find your friends you just looked for the group of bikes outside of a house.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

UberLaLa said:


> Of all, you should know _mullets_ are more than just hair...they 'tude!


Too much information. Funny as shit tho.


----------



## observer

Bus fare was a quarter but we.always ran home from school and spent the quarter on Asteroids.


----------



## corniilius

Community college courses were $11 a unit and less.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Mmm... the 80s...

I spent the 80s crapping my pants and watching..


----------



## woodywho

Another 80s throw back was Solid Gold & Video Music Box


----------



## Kodyhead

Arby's used to sell 5 beef sandwiches for $5 in 1989. And in 2018, 5 beef sandwiches costs ................ $5


----------



## luckytown

I used to be able to do all my car maintenence in my driveway....oil change, filter, air filter, plugs clean battery cables.....now I take it to a car wash that does most of that.. for about 49.99....wonder what the equivalent of that would be back then.....maybe 7-10 dollars


----------



## Cape67

In the 1980s

Drakkar Noir was the "it" cologne.

Pizza Hut introduced a new pizza called "Pan Pizza," which used to be amazing. They would dice the vegetable toppings. The dough/crust, the natural freshwater mozzarella and higher shelf meats made it worth the trip. There was no delivery, you had to actually go into the restaurant, some places did have carry-out. Today's Pan Pizza is an abhorrent, unpalatable disgrace to it's Eighties forebearer. If you think Pan Pizza is edible today, you are most assuredly prostrating at the Great Altar of Mediocre Pizza. I wish I could take you back and prove it, but I can't, no time machine.

The girls we considered "hot" in 1987 would be, transitionally speaking, considered approaching unreachable Goddess status in 2018. I'll just leave it at that.

As unimaginable as it may be, in the 1980s. We went outside. A lot. We were out more than we were in.

The music was just better. A single song could change your life. We had to work for our music, mowing lawns, delivering papers, to pay for our Columbia House bill. Albums were $13.99. For perspective, an hour of yard-work translated to about five dollars. Minimum wage was 3.35 an hour in 1983. And 84. And 85. And 86. A new LP of Van Halen's 1984 or Police's Synchronicity represented _four hours_ of hard work.

Fighting over what to watch on TV was pretty much a given rite-of-passage among siblings.

Riding a bicycle was perfectly normal for anyone. There was no anxiety involved in riding a bike. Without a helmet. Or a phone. Or a FitBit. Or pepper spray. We used to just go. And that was all.

The house on the block with the Atari 2600 (mandatory cartridges: Defender and PacMan), the new thing called "cable" with twenty-two channels (seriously,) and a pool and/or a carpeted basement was typically dubbed the "locus" of the neighborhood. Required: Parents who were laid-back.

Pot was considered a "heavy" drug.

KFC's chicken tasted like chicken pressure-cooked heaven with eleven herbs and spices, and that's because they actually used real herbs and spices. Imagine that. Since the early 90s, the four ingredients for KFC's coating have been: flour, salt, pepper and MSG, a *lot* of MSG. Which is why KFC is the vomit inducing, spongy aluminum foil tasting sad excuse for chicken that it is today. The single sodium ion breaks free from glutamate, eliciting a 'metallic' taste. Yum. If you like KFC today,congratulations, you are addicted to MSG. Enjoy.

If you owned a home computer, namely a Commodore 64, a Franklin, a Sinclair or similar eight-bit standalone that required a TV Y-connector, you were automatically labelled a nerd. But that's okay, because everyone wanted to check it out.

If you crashed a brick through a Starbucks because the President who got elected wasn't the President that you wanted, you probably would have been laughed at and generally called a ****** bag from that point onward for the remainder of your young adulthood.

*rrrriiinggg* "Bro, pick me up. " - Uber, 1983.

Subway used to know how to make subs. And they knew how to slice the rolls. Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way. Since 1995, Subway has been screwing up sandwiches monumentally, and nobody cares any more. (Referred to as the "Subway old-cut".) The restaurants used to have cool thematic turn-of-the-century subway wallpaper, every chain had a distinct character.

For those of us who grew up in the 1980s, we would never trade it for growing up today. We had better music, better friendships, better movies, better experiences. We weren't sheltered. We worked. We dreamed. Installing a $89 Kraco car stereo by yourself, buying it with money you earned into your rust-bucket boat of a car (with Corinthian leather!) is an experience none of us could possibly explain to later generations.

Oh, and one more thing. We didn't have Facebook. Thank God on high, we didn't have Facebook.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Cape67 said:


> In the 1980s
> 
> Drakkar Noir was the "it" cologne.
> 
> Pizza Hut introduced a new pizza called "Pan Pizza," which used to be amazing. They would dice the vegetable toppings. The dough/crust, the natural freshwater mozzarella and higher shelf meats made it worth the trip. There was no delivery, you had to actually go into the restaurant, some places did have carry-out. Today's Pan Pizza is an abhorrent, unpalatable disgrace to it's Eighties forebearer. If you think Pan Pizza is edible today, you are most assuredly prostrating at the Great Altar of Mediocre Pizza. I wish I could take you back and prove it, but I can't, no time machine.
> 
> The girls we considered "hot" in 1987 would be, transitionally speaking, considered approaching unreachable Goddess status in 2018. I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> As unimaginable as it may be, in the 1980s. We went outside. A lot. We were out more than we were in.
> 
> The music was just better. A single song could change your life. We had to work for our music, mowing lawns, delivering papers, to pay for our Columbia House bill. Albums were $13.99. For perspective, an hour of yard-work translated to about five dollars. Minimum wage was 3.35 an hour in 1983. And 84. And 85. And 86. A new LP of Van Halen's 1984 or Police's Synchronicity represented _four hours_ of hard work.
> 
> Fighting over what to watch on TV was pretty much a given rite-of-passage among siblings.
> 
> Riding a bicycle was perfectly normal for anyone. There was no anxiety involved in riding a bike. Without a helmet. Or a phone. Or a FitBit. Or pepper spray. We used to just go. And that was all.
> 
> The house on the block with the Atari 2600 (mandatory cartridges: Defender and PacMan), the new thing called "cable" with twenty-two channels (seriously,) and a pool and/or a carpeted basement was typically dubbed the "locus" of the neighborhood. Required: Parents who were laid-back.
> 
> Pot was considered a "heavy" drug.
> 
> KFC's chicken tasted like chicken pressure-cooked heaven with eleven herbs and spices, and that's because they actually used real herbs and spices. Imagine that. Since the early 90s, the four ingredients for KFC's coating have been: flour, salt, pepper and MSG, a *lot* of MSG. Which is why KFC is the vomit inducing, spongy aluminum foil tasting sad excuse for chicken that it is today. The single sodium ion breaks free from glutamate, eliciting a 'metallic' taste. Yum. If you like KFC today,congratulations, you are addicted to MSG. Enjoy.
> 
> If you owned a home computer, namely a Commodore 64, a Franklin, a Sinclair or similar eight-bit standalone that required a TV Y-connector, you were automatically labelled a nerd. But that's okay, because everyone wanted to check it out.
> 
> If you crashed a brick through a Starbucks because the President who got elected wasn't the President that you wanted, you probably would have been laughed at and generally called a @@@@@@ bag from that point onward for the remainder of your young adulthood.
> 
> *rrrriiinggg* "Bro, pick me up. " - Uber, 1983.
> 
> Subway used to know how to make subs. And they knew how to slice the rolls. Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way. Since 1995, Subway has been screwing up sandwiches monumentally, and nobody cares any more. (Referred to as the "Subway old-cut".) The restaurants used to have cool thematic turn-of-the-century subway wallpaper, every chain had a distinct character.
> 
> For those of us who grew up in the 1980s, we would never trade it for growing up today. We had better music, better friendships, better movies, better experiences. We weren't sheltered. We worked. We dreamed. Installing a $89 Kraco car stereo by yourself, buying it with money you earned into your rust-bucket boat of a car (with Corinthian leather!) is an experience none of us could possibly explain to later generations.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. We didn't have Facebook. Thank God on high, we didn't have Facebook.


Bravo to you I say! BraVO! Summed it up perfectly!


----------



## Norm22

Oingo Boingo at Irvine Meadows on Halloween. 99 cent gas and being solicited by prostitutes on your way to work every day Harbor Blvd and Trask. At age 10 we rode our bikes 20 miles from Anaheim to the beach and spent all day there and got home by dark. If asked, our parents would say we were "out riding bikes", nobody knew where we were. Cocaine was high quality Marijuana was garbage nobody carried guns and we all survived to be adults. What a decade!


----------



## Yam Digger

We didn't have laptops, smartphones or the internet. Personal computers existed, but they were hideously expensive and nowhere as functional as now. But what we did have was GREAT MUSIC. I actually feel sorry for kids nowadays with all the crap that's being passed off as pop music.

My homeland, Jamaica, only had 250-300 murders a year in the 80's. Today, it's 1600.


weykool said:


> In the 80's there was no caller ID.
> You took a chance every time you answered the phone.....kinda like accepting a ping.....never know what you are gonna get.


And for that reason, me and my best friend took great delight in making no end to crank calls from our home phone with no reason to worry. Kids nowadays dare not try that.


UberLaLa said:


> Orwell was wrong : /


&#8230;at the time. He should have called it 2024 and he would have been bang-on-the-money.


DocT said:


> Miami Vice (1984)
> View attachment 265539


Damn! I loved that show. 


New2This said:


> You had to leave the house to get porn


&#8230;and even when you found it, it was nowhere as hardcore as today.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

KFC wasn't KFC, it was Kentucky Fried chicken. That's because they used natural chicken instead of lab vat grown clone meat.
#themoreyouknow


----------



## reg barclay

It wasn't a good decade for people who didn't like being around smokers, as many more people smoked, and could smoke in most public places. I remember as a kid, going into the teachers' staff room at school, and it was like they had one of those fog machines from a concert switched on.


----------



## BikingBob

TwoFiddyMile - accurate. No longer chicken.

Cape67 - the U-Gouge was still a thing at the local Subways in the 2000's for me.



Kodyhead said:


> Arby's used to sell 5 beef sandwiches for $5 in 1989. And in 2018, 5 beef sandwiches costs ................ $5


That's because it isn't a meat. It's a gel or gelatin like substance that comes in a plastic sleeve and they have to refrigerate it for 24 hours before they're able to cut it.


----------



## Christinebitg

luckytown said:


> I used to be able to do all my car maintenence in my driveway....oil change, filter, air filter, plugs clean battery cables


I used to be able to find the top of my car's engine.

C


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

BikingBob said:


> TwoFiddyMile - accurate. No longer chicken.
> 
> Cape67 - the U-Gouge was still a thing at the local Subways in the 2000's for me.
> 
> That's because it isn't a meat. It's a gel or gelatin like substance that comes in a plastic sleeve and they have to refrigerate it for 24 hours before they're able to cut it.


I purchased some tube based "ground beef" in Walmart about a week ago. Never again.


----------



## Yam Digger

reg barclay said:


> It wasn't a good decade for people who didn't like being around smokers, as many more people smoked, and could smoke in most public places. I remember as a kid, going into the teachers' staff room at school, and it was like they had one of those fog machines from a concert switched on.


As a lifelong non-smoker who gags in the presence of tobacco smoke, I can confirm that reality. That is one part of the 80s and further back that I don't miss.

*The Walkman
*
In the early 80s, the Walkman made it's debut. I actually got one of the first ones for my birthday. You actually had to put a tape cassette in it that would hold only 60 or 90 minutes of music. If you wanted more than that, you had to carry a few extra cassettes in your pockets. The smart phone on which I am typing this epistle, currently has about 7500 minutes of music on it; And the sound quality is way far better than any tape recorder. (Goodbye hiss; You will not be missed)

The quality of headphones nowadays are also superior.The earbuds that you pay about 30 bucks for at the Apple store sound way far better than the Walkman headphones of the time.

The sound quality that we take for granted in today's consumer level equipment, is the kind of thing audiophiles would have paid tens of thousands of dollars for back in the 80s.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Mmm... the 80s...
> 
> I spent the 80s crapping my pants and watching..


 Back in the 50s, Fred Rogers was really perturbed by the quality of programming that was on the TV at the time. That's part of the reason why he made the Mr. Rogers Neighbourhood show. If he could see what is being pushed to kids on the TV today, he would certainly turn over in his grave.


----------



## woodywho

luckytown said:


> I used to be able to do all my car maintenence in my driveway....oil change, filter, air filter, plugs clean battery cables.....now I take it to a car wash that does most of that.. for about 49.99....wonder what the equivalent of that would be back then.....maybe 7-10 dollars


Don't forget points, distributor cap and gas filter .......annual tune up... the simple times



Cape67 said:


> Subway used to know how to make subs.


Blimpies was King in the 80s


----------



## Kodyhead

BikingBob said:


> That's because it isn't a meat. It's a gel or gelatin like substance that comes in a plastic sleeve and they have to refrigerate it for 24 hours before they're able to cut it.


Thanks, for 30 years I thought it was filet mignon


----------



## BikingBob

Kodyhead said:


> Thanks, for 30 years I thought it was filet mignon


Haha the joke isn't lost on me but I at least thought it came as a solid protein. Not as Jello or toothpaste.


----------



## observer

BikingBob said:


> Haha the joke isn't lost on me but I at least thought it came as a solid protein. Not as Jello or toothpaste.


In a few years we'll all be eating manmade beef and cows won't be contaminating the environment with their farts. /s


----------



## observer

observer said:


> In a few years we'll all be eating manmade beef and cows won't be contaminating the environment with their farts. /s


On second thought, I'ma be eating grassfed, homegrown beef and _you all_ will be eating manmade beef.


----------



## Christinebitg

woodywho said:


> Don't forget points, distributor cap and gas filter .......annual tune up... the simple times


Once upon a time, I had a car that had a distributor. I learned how to use a timing light and could use it to adjust the timing.

It was a 1986 Toyota that I bought brand new in December 1985. Well, actually I bought it with my ex, and I got it in the divorce. By the time I finished making the payments, I was already remarried.

It was a great car. I put about 270,000 miles on it by the time I parted with it in 2002.

Christine


----------



## luckytown

There were just as many bad times in the 80's as there are today....but all i can remember are the good ones...I think the reason why was because we were young......YOUTH IS KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gilby

Solid 5 said:


> There was no Instant Replay in sports.


Instant Replay did start in the 80s. First NFL game of 1986, Bears vs Browns, I believe.

I got the kids ColecoVision for Christmas and stayed up very late Christmas Eve playing Ladybug. My first computer in 1985 was a PC Junior and I paid extra for the "sidecar" that added another 64K memory. It used a single floppy disk and had a 300 baud modem. I still have the printer that needed fan fold paper and an ink ribbon. CompuServe had "SIGs" which were Significant Interest Groups, and I still belong to one of them today. We bought a PC XT for the TV newsroom I managed, and the consultant who recommended it said with 10MB of memory, we would never need anything else.

Kodak came out with an instant camera and lost a lawsuit with Polaroid and had to buy them all back. I bought a Honda Accord and was relieved that they did not charge me the thousand dollars OVER list price because they were so popular. My mortgage interest was 13 percent and I was lucky - it was owner-financed. Banks were at 18 percent. My paycheck came every week instead of every other week. At the TV station we had switched to videotape, but even today people say they "filmed" something. We started feeding video over satellites, but it was expensive.

When you took a toll road in New York you got a card that you turned in when you exited, and paid the toll. If you got there too soon, they knew you had been speeding. On the Tri-State tollway around Chicago, I used to dump pennies into the basket to get rid of them and pay the tolls._ Brrrrrrrrrrrrr...ing!"_ and the bar would go up.

If we drank wine, it might be Rhine wine on the rocks. From a big jug.

The country started to feel guilty about the way it had treated Vietnam vets, and I remember New York State giving me a huge discount on my property taxes for being a veteran, and other states authorizing veteran bonuses.

My career took off in the 80s. I was making about 30K before I moved to Rochester, NY, where I started at 45K, and then moved to Kalamazoo and broke the 100K level for the first time in my life, as a TV station manager. Made 240K one year when we completely broke the revenue goals for the year. Sound good? You don't get security with that kind of job - you are only as good as your revenue achievements - and eventually I was fired and went back down the income ladder, then up, then down, etc. - for many years. Over a 30+ year career in TV, I worked for nine stations and was fired four times.


----------



## observer

Gilby said:


> Instant Replay did start in the 80s. First NFL game of 1986, Bears vs Browns, I believe.
> 
> I got the kids ColecoVision for Christmas and stayed up very late Christmas Eve playing Ladybug. My first computer in 1985 was a PC Junior and I paid extra for the "sidecar" that added another 64K memory. It used a single floppy disk and had a 300 baud modem. I still have the printer that needed fan fold paper and an ink ribbon. CompuServe had "SIGs" which were Significant Interest Groups, and I still belong to one of them today. We bought a PC XT for the TV newsroom I managed, and the consultant who recommended it said with 10MB of memory, we would never need anything else.
> 
> Kodak came out with an instant camera and lost a lawsuit with Polaroid and had to buy them all back. I bought a Honda Accord and was relieved that they did not charge me the thousand dollars OVER list price because they were so popular. My mortgage interest was 13 percent and I was lucky - it was owner-financed. Banks were at 18 percent. My paycheck came every week instead of every other week. At the TV station we had switched to videotape, but even today people say they "filmed" something. We started feeding video over satellites, but it was expensive.
> 
> When you took a toll road in New York you got a card that you turned in when you exited, and paid the toll. If you got there too soon, they knew you had been speeding. On the Tri-State tollway around Chicago, I used to dump pennies into the basket to get rid of them and pay the tolls._ Brrrrrrrrrrrrr...ing!"_ and the bar would go up.
> 
> If we drank wine, it might be Rhine wine on the rocks. From a big jug.
> 
> The country started to feel guilty about the way it had treated Vietnam vets, and I remember New York State giving me a huge discount on my property taxes for being a veteran, and other states authorizing veteran bonuses.
> 
> My career took off in the 80s. I was making about 30K before I moved to Rochester, NY, where I started at 45K, and then moved to Kalamazoo and broke the 100K level for the first time in my life, as a TV station manager. Made 240K one year when we completely broke the revenue goals for the year. Sound good? You don't get security with that kind of job - you are only as good as your revenue achievements - and eventually I was fired and went back down the income ladder, then up, then down, etc. - for many years. Over a 30+ year career in TV, I worked for nine stations and was fired four times.


"you are only as good as your revenue achievements"

Or your company is bought by a bigger competitor.


----------



## Z129

BikingBob said:


> TwoFiddyMile - accurate. No longer chicken.
> 
> Cape67 - the U-Gouge was still a thing at the local Subways in the 2000's for me.
> 
> That's because it isn't a meat. It's a gel or gelatin like substance that comes in a plastic sleeve and they have to refrigerate it for 24 hours before they're able to cut it.


Yeah, it doesn't even look like meat any longer.

I did not know that about KFC. I'm horrified.


----------



## observer

Back in the day there were classes in high school that taught woodworking, metalworking, auto mechanics, typing and drivers ed.


----------



## KD_LA

observer said:


> Back in the day there were classes in high school that taught woodworking, metalworking, auto mechanics, typing and drivers ed.


Back in the day kids respected their elders, people respected one another in general. Pants stayed up at the belt line too.



observer said:


> On second thought, I'ma be eating grassfed, homegrown beef and _you all_ will be eating manmade beef.


You can keep both your grassfed and manmade beef (and chicken, fish, etc)... I don't eat meat


----------



## observer

KD_LA said:


> Back in the day kids respected their elders, people respected one another in general. Pants stayed up at the belt line too.
> 
> You can keep both your grassfed and manmade beef (and chicken, fish, etc)... I don't eat meat


There'll be plenty of corn, squash, mangos, limes, oranges, tamaters, pitayas (when in season), guamuchiles, guavas, camote del cerro and don't forget the nopalitos.


----------



## got a p

-things were rad
-skateboards had flat nose
-valley girls
-rambo
-RUSSIA!!! i mean ussr
-tvs had a dial that made clicking sounds
-the world loved america
-caddyshack
-NO CELLPHONES!!! except the giant ones noone had
-i hit puberty, my junk got its own zip code
-brooklyn was too scary for soyboys
-ready player one


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

In 1983 1984, the definitive Def Leppard album Pyromania had dropped. It was coming out of car cassette decks, you hear it it on bus stops, you heard it in the high school parking lot, you heard it in the supermarket, you heard it in your sleep. One Saturday afternoon I went out with my friends and we dropped some mescaline. I had a strange experience where the bottle containing the mescaline microdots had gotten wet so I had to lick the residue with my finger and then buy a chocolate microdot Up the street from a dealer. So I was on a combined psychedelic trip and everything went black and white. Most psychedelic trips are colorful, this one was black and white. I had a very long very strange day and at the end of it I was in somebody's Trans Am with Pyromania blasting on the tape deck. It was at that point I began seeing colors again and I knew I was no longer in a parallel universe.


----------



## Yam Digger

luckytown said:


> There were just as many bad times in the 80's as there are today....but all i can remember are the good ones...I think the reason why was because we were young......YOUTH IS KING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Ecclesiastes 7:10
*
"Do not say, "Why were the former days better than these?" for it is not out of wisdom that you ask this."


----------



## woodywho

observer said:


> Back in the day there were classes in high school that taught woodworking, metalworking, auto mechanics, typing and drivers ed.


we also had home economics (cooking), music appreciation and pottery class. I made bookends with a lamp, a Masonic Symbol (/G\) in wood class that he still has and clay ash trays from pottery class. ....we learned trades for free.....simple times


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn

Yam Digger said:


> Back in the 50s, Fred Rogers was really perturbed by the quality of programming that was on the TV at the time. That's part of the reason why he made the Mr. Rogers Neighbourhood show. If he could see what is being pushed to kids on the TV today, he would certainly turn over in his grave.


PBS was one of 3 station we got on TV.

No cable providers at all.

It was either daytime soaps or PBS for me.

i also spent a lot of my time in the 80s in one of these, no adult supervision...










Sure i was ALIVE.. but...

Yeah didn't really know much about the world...

OOh also another memory of the 80s popped up.


----------



## observer

woodywho said:


> we also had home economics (cooking), music appreciation and pottery class. I made bookends with a lamp, a Masonic Symbol (/G\) in wood class that he still has and clay ash trays from pottery class. ....we learned trades for free.....simple times


I took Home Ec in jr high. Learned to sew and cook. Still sew my own buttons and cook most of the time.

I made this tree out of welding rod in the ROP Welding class in '82. ROP Welding was a college class taught in the local college to high school students after school.

It's missing two branches and all the brass splatter leaves now but ima fix it someday. We started by bending welding rod into rough shape then welding beads to fill in the shape. I also made a couple dragons but don't know whatever happened to those. Shout out to Mr. Polly, wherever you are!


----------



## tohunt4me

It was a Jaguar convertible !

It was a Jaguar convertible !

Oops. . . .

That was only 1 season.

I remember it because my uncle had an identical hardtop.
Very fast.


----------



## uberist

LAuberX said:


> cell phones cost .50 cents per minute to make or receive a call...


With la cellular in the 80's I was only charged .40 for outgoing calls only.


----------



## BikingBob

Stevie The magic Unicorn haha I forgot about the playpens at McDonald's. I remember burning my butt and legs off on hot summer days and dying of heat exhaustion in the prison.


----------



## Yam Digger

The 80's weren't all just good time.

1. There was the cocaine epidemic brought to you by your good friends at the CIA

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/CIA_involvement_in_Contra_cocaine_trafficking

2. HIV/AIDS reared it's ugly head for the first time; and there wasn't any drug-cocktail like now to keep you alive either. When you found out you were HIV positive, it was like getting your death-warrant read to you. You had 5 years max to live.


----------



## Yam Digger

FXService said:


> 1989 great year. I was 1 year old and slept through hurricane Hugo.
> 
> Also Spring Break 1989!


In 87, I saw Hurricane Gilbert up close and personal.


----------



## Murrray

Cape67 said:


> In the 1980s
> 
> Drakkar Noir was the "it" cologne.
> 
> Pizza Hut introduced a new pizza called "Pan Pizza," which used to be amazing. They would dice the vegetable toppings. The dough/crust, the natural freshwater mozzarella and higher shelf meats made it worth the trip. There was no delivery, you had to actually go into the restaurant, some places did have carry-out. Today's Pan Pizza is an abhorrent, unpalatable disgrace to it's Eighties forebearer. If you think Pan Pizza is edible today, you are most assuredly prostrating at the Great Altar of Mediocre Pizza. I wish I could take you back and prove it, but I can't, no time machine.
> 
> The girls we considered "hot" in 1987 would be, transitionally speaking, considered approaching unreachable Goddess status in 2018. I'll just leave it at that.
> 
> As unimaginable as it may be, in the 1980s. We went outside. A lot. We were out more than we were in.
> 
> The music was just better. A single song could change your life. We had to work for our music, mowing lawns, delivering papers, to pay for our Columbia House bill. Albums were $13.99. For perspective, an hour of yard-work translated to about five dollars. Minimum wage was 3.35 an hour in 1983. And 84. And 85. And 86. A new LP of Van Halen's 1984 or Police's Synchronicity represented _four hours_ of hard work.
> 
> Fighting over what to watch on TV was pretty much a given rite-of-passage among siblings.
> 
> Riding a bicycle was perfectly normal for anyone. There was no anxiety involved in riding a bike. Without a helmet. Or a phone. Or a FitBit. Or pepper spray. We used to just go. And that was all.
> 
> The house on the block with the Atari 2600 (mandatory cartridges: Defender and PacMan), the new thing called "cable" with twenty-two channels (seriously,) and a pool and/or a carpeted basement was typically dubbed the "locus" of the neighborhood. Required: Parents who were laid-back.
> 
> Pot was considered a "heavy" drug.
> 
> KFC's chicken tasted like chicken pressure-cooked heaven with eleven herbs and spices, and that's because they actually used real herbs and spices. Imagine that. Since the early 90s, the four ingredients for KFC's coating have been: flour, salt, pepper and MSG, a *lot* of MSG. Which is why KFC is the vomit inducing, spongy aluminum foil tasting sad excuse for chicken that it is today. The single sodium ion breaks free from glutamate, eliciting a 'metallic' taste. Yum. If you like KFC today,congratulations, you are addicted to MSG. Enjoy.
> 
> If you owned a home computer, namely a Commodore 64, a Franklin, a Sinclair or similar eight-bit standalone that required a TV Y-connector, you were automatically labelled a nerd. But that's okay, because everyone wanted to check it out.
> 
> If you crashed a brick through a Starbucks because the President who got elected wasn't the President that you wanted, you probably would have been laughed at and generally called a @@@@@@ bag from that point onward for the remainder of your young adulthood.
> 
> *rrrriiinggg* "Bro, pick me up. " - Uber, 1983.
> 
> Subway used to know how to make subs. And they knew how to slice the rolls. Yes, there is a right way and a wrong way. Since 1995, Subway has been screwing up sandwiches monumentally, and nobody cares any more. (Referred to as the "Subway old-cut".) The restaurants used to have cool thematic turn-of-the-century subway wallpaper, every chain had a distinct character.
> 
> For those of us who grew up in the 1980s, we would never trade it for growing up today. We had better music, better friendships, better movies, better experiences. We weren't sheltered. We worked. We dreamed. Installing a $89 Kraco car stereo by yourself, buying it with money you earned into your rust-bucket boat of a car (with Corinthian leather!) is an experience none of us could possibly explain to later generations.
> 
> Oh, and one more thing. We didn't have Facebook. Thank God on high, we didn't have Facebook.


And the cheese on the pizzas back then would stretch a mile long when you pulled out a slice. You don't get that effect anymore these days. Mcdonalds apple pie was fried and real good, not the baked crap they have today. And their sausage, egg buscuit quality and taste was a lot better than what we have today. Heck even elementary school cafeteria food was pretty good, especially the buscuits with white gravy for morning breakfast. And sweet iced tea from back then was the best I ever had, served from a cold sweaty pitcher. Haven't been able to replicate it exactly myself.


----------



## Christinebitg

In 1989, I moved from the east coast to southern California.


----------



## Yam Digger

observer said:


> In a few years we'll all be eating manmade beef and cows won't be contaminating the environment with their farts. /s


Hopefully by then, Jehovah God will have blessed me with a heart attack or stroke in my sleep. I don't wanna be around for that.



observer said:


> Back in the day there were classes in high school that taught woodworking, metalworking, auto mechanics, typing and drivers ed.


Ahhhhh yes. That was a REAL education. The stuff I learned in shop class is still serving me well today.


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Like others, I have various memories from the 80's and I posted them earlier. Since this was to be a 'story' here is my best time of the 80's.

In the 80's I worked for the stage hand union working whatever shows that came to town. Mostly concerts, rock, c&w and the occasional ice capades - it all paid the same. I like rock so I was always excited to work a rock concert. See the show, maybe meet the band, free lunch and get paid and paid well for union work. So, I get on to work Judas Priest in '86. My second time to work a JP concert. They were backed by Dokken so it was going to be a good concert. I think the call was at 9:00am. When I arrived I saw the typical array of semi-trucks waiting to be unloaded. I don't remember exactly how many there were for this concert but 7-11 were typical with 8 probably the average.

So about 30 of us locals start unloading all the gear. In addition to all of the sound and lighting gear, there is Halford's Harley-Davidson, a universal gym, costume racks, all manners of the typical stuff. Although, seeing a Harley being ridden out of a semi was something unique. As more trucks are emptied, the roadies start pulling groups of 2 or 3 guys to go help put together the lighting truss, hang lights, pull cables, set up risers, hang and cable the sound system. Everything to get ready for the show. Probably about 1:30pm we got a free lunch and they announced the first cut. As most everything was setup, they didn't need as many people to finish up or help with the sound check. I was one that was cut but as the steward (a nice older lady that had been in the union for YEARS) gave me my pass she told me to be back at 6:30pm as I was going to be running a truss spot light. Cool beans! Extra money for working the show and running a spot!

I went home to clean the layers of grime off, ate, kicked back a while and headed off to the coliseum. When I got there the roadies had us going around to each spot as they assigned us. If I remember right, there were likely about 8 truss spots plus all the house spots. It came my turn and I was to run a spot with the spotlight and a chair attached to a gimble hanging from the truss. The truss had been lowered so as I went to take my seat one of the guys handed me a set of overalls with a hood and said I would need to wear them. He said they were fireproof and there would be pyrotechnics going off over my head. I'm not so excited now as I have never had to wear any type of fire gear before and didn't know what to expect. Like a good ant, I put on the overalls and took my seat and put on the comm headphones. They then lifted the truss and I'm about 30 feet in the air hanging from a ball and knuckle joint. There were a few others like me that were gimbled but the others were seated stationary on the trusses.

Since they only used the house spots for Dokken, I just sat in my perch enjoying the show, sweating my ass off in that heavy set of overalls. Dokken finishes and the stage crew guys are removing their instruments and setting up for Priest. While that is going on, the lighting director is giving us our spot number, a primary position (like the guitarist or singer or drummer). The numbering of the gels,and telling us how he will give cues. Like gel 3, on drummer in 3,2,1, go. So with that in our ears and Priest rocking out below, they start moving the truss up and down in all these really weird angles. At times I'm probably 50 feet up and other times my feet are just above the guitarists head.

Then came a weird instruction. "Spots 1 and 8, duck!" All of the sudden and I hear a boom and I have fiery sparkles raining down on me. So as I'm still continuing to follow one of the band with the spot, I'm ducking and dodging the occasional sparks that bounce while hanging from a gimble 40 feet in the air with no route of escape. While the closeness of the fireworks were a bit scary at first, I learned it wasn't too bad and could just crouch a little. It was such a rush to be in that position, the ride of the almost constant truss movement and be a part of the show! Great times!!

The rest is about what you would think, the show ended, we had to take everything apart and load it back into the trucks. We usually finished at about 2:00am or so. Then I got paid. Cash! That is probably the best time and the most fun I ever had in the 80's.

Sorry if it was tldr but it was a story.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

CarpeNoctem said:


> Like others, I have various memories from the 80's and I posted them earlier. Since this was to be a 'story' here is my best time of the 80's.
> 
> In the 80's I worked for the stage hand union working whatever shows that came to town. Mostly concerts, rock, c&w and the occasional ice capades - it all paid the same. I like rock so I was always excited to work a rock concert. See the show, maybe meet the band, free lunch and get paid and paid well for union work. So, I get on to work Judas Priest in '86. My second time to work a JP concert. They were backed by Dokken so it was going to be a good concert. I think the call was at 9:00am. When I arrived I saw the typical array of semi-trucks waiting to be unloaded. I don't remember exactly how many there were for this concert but 7-11 were typical with 8 probably the average.
> 
> So about 30 of us locals start unloading all the gear. In addition to all of the sound and lighting gear, there is Halford's Harley-Davidson, a universal gym, costume racks, all manners of the typical stuff. Although, seeing a Harley being ridden out of a semi was something unique. As more trucks are emptied, the roadies start pulling groups of 2 or 3 guys to go help put together the lighting truss, hang lights, pull cables, set up risers, hang and cable the sound system. Everything to get ready for the show. Probably about 1:30pm we got a free lunch and they announced the first cut. As most everything was setup, they didn't need as many people to finish up or help with the sound check. I was one that was cut but as the steward (a nice older lady that had been in the union for YEARS) gave me my pass she told me to be back at 6:30pm as I was going to be running a truss spot light. Cool beans! Extra money for working the show and running a spot!
> 
> I went home to clean the layers of grime off, ate, kicked back a while and headed off to the coliseum. When I got there the roadies had us going around to each spot as they assigned us. If I remember right, there were likely about 8 truss spots plus all the house spots. It came my turn and I was to run a spot with the spotlight and a chair attached to a gimble hanging from the truss. The truss had been lowered so as I went to take my seat one of the guys handed me a set of overalls with a hood and said I would need to wear them. He said they were fireproof and there would be pyrotechnics going off over my head. I'm not so excited now as I have never had to wear any type of fire gear before and didn't know what to expect. Like a good ant, I put on the overalls and took my seat and put on the comm headphones. They then lifted the truss and I'm about 30 feet in the air hanging from a ball and knuckle joint. There were a few others like me that were gimbled but the others were seated stationary on the trusses.
> 
> Since they only used the house spots for Dokken, I just sat in my perch enjoying the show, sweating my ass off in that heavy set of overalls. Dokken finishes and the stage crew guys are removing their instruments and setting up for Priest. While that is going on, the lighting director is giving us our spot number, a primary position (like the guitarist or singer or drummer). The numbering of the gels,and telling us how he will give cues. Like gel 3, on drummer in 3,2,1, go. So with that in our ears and Priest rocking out below, they start moving the truss up and down in all these really weird angles. At times I'm probably 50 feet up and other times my feet are just above the guitarists head.
> 
> Then came a weird instruction. "Spots 1 and 8, duck!" All of the sudden and I hear a boom and I have fiery sparkles raining down on me. So as I'm still continuing to follow one of the band with the spot, I'm ducking and dodging the occasional sparks that bounce while hanging from a gimble 40 feet in the air with no route of escape. While the closeness of the fireworks were a bit scary at first, I learned it wasn't too bad and could just crouch a little. It was such a rush to be in that position, the ride of the almost constant truss movement and be a part of the show! Great times!!
> 
> The rest is about what you would think, the show ended, we had to take everything apart and load it back into the trucks. We usually finished at about 2:00am or so. Then I got paid. Cash! That is probably the best time and the most fun I ever had in the 80's.
> 
> Sorry if it was tldr but it was a story.


Best rock story I've seen on UP.
I ran a spot for the cast of Beatlemania, no fire tho. I'll save it for the 90s thread.


----------



## Christinebitg

What a great post!



CarpeNoctem said:


> He said they were fireproof and there would be pyrotechnics going off over my head. I'm not so excited now as I have never had to wear any type of fire gear before and didn't know what to expect.


I've worn a lot of flame resistant clothing ("FRCs" for short) because of working in refineries. Used to just be called "Nomex," but that's a trade name, and now they're just called FRCs.

They're incredibly warm, which is usually okay with me, since I'm almost always cold. But I can see why it would have been a little intimidating.

Hanging there like that would have made me crazy, though.

Apparently the steward had taken a liking to you. Or was that assignment given out on some other basis? Just wondering.

Christine


----------



## CarpeNoctem

Christinebitg said:


> What a great post!
> 
> I've worn a lot of flame resistant clothing ("FRCs" for short) because of working in refineries. Used to just be called "Nomex," but that's a trade name, and now they're just called FRCs.
> 
> They're incredibly warm, which is usually okay with me, since I'm almost always cold. But I can see why it would have been a little intimidating.
> 
> Hanging there like that would have made me crazy, though.
> 
> Apparently the steward had taken a liking to you. Or was that assignment given out on some other basis? Just wondering.
> 
> Christine


Thanks for the complements. Glad y'all liked it. 

As to why I was chosen at that time I really don't know. I don't think it was any special fondness as it was a small group, we all got along fine with the morons quickly weeded out. But, it was probably due to previous experience and my turn in the rotation for operators.


----------



## Tryzub Gorinich

I was a Little Octoberist, ready to stab capitalism in the heart with my grandfather's red bayonet. Then Chernobyl happened and we came here. After tasting a big mac and watching saved by the bell, I forgot about all that stabbing shit.


----------



## Faretoall

^the 80s in Baltimore


----------



## New2This

Faretoall said:


> ^the 80s in Baltimore


Goddamn. Hammerjack's. That place was amazing.


----------



## Christinebitg

How come I never saw that when I was living in Maryland in the 80s?

Oh wait, I was married at the time.


----------



## UbingInLA

Reliving the 80's tonight!


----------



## LAuberX

CarpeNoctem said:


> Like others, I have various memories from the 80's and I posted them earlier. Since this was to be a 'story' here is my best time of the 80's.
> 
> In the 80's I worked for the stage hand union working whatever shows that came to town. Mostly concerts, rock, c&w and the occasional ice capades - it all paid the same. I like rock so I was always excited to work a rock concert. See the show, maybe meet the band, free lunch and get paid and paid well for union work. So, I get on to work Judas Priest in '86. My second time to work a JP concert. They were backed by Dokken so it was going to be a good concert. I think the call was at 9:00am. When I arrived I saw the typical array of semi-trucks waiting to be unloaded. I don't remember exactly how many there were for this concert but 7-11 were typical with 8 probably the average.
> 
> So about 30 of us locals start unloading all the gear. In addition to all of the sound and lighting gear, there is Halford's Harley-Davidson, a universal gym, costume racks, all manners of the typical stuff. Although, seeing a Harley being ridden out of a semi was something unique. As more trucks are emptied, the roadies start pulling groups of 2 or 3 guys to go help put together the lighting truss, hang lights, pull cables, set up risers, hang and cable the sound system. Everything to get ready for the show. Probably about 1:30pm we got a free lunch and they announced the first cut. As most everything was setup, they didn't need as many people to finish up or help with the sound check. I was one that was cut but as the steward (a nice older lady that had been in the union for YEARS) gave me my pass she told me to be back at 6:30pm as I was going to be running a truss spot light. Cool beans! Extra money for working the show and running a spot!
> 
> I went home to clean the layers of grime off, ate, kicked back a while and headed off to the coliseum. When I got there the roadies had us going around to each spot as they assigned us. If I remember right, there were likely about 8 truss spots plus all the house spots. It came my turn and I was to run a spot with the spotlight and a chair attached to a gimble hanging from the truss. The truss had been lowered so as I went to take my seat one of the guys handed me a set of overalls with a hood and said I would need to wear them. He said they were fireproof and there would be pyrotechnics going off over my head. I'm not so excited now as I have never had to wear any type of fire gear before and didn't know what to expect. Like a good ant, I put on the overalls and took my seat and put on the comm headphones. They then lifted the truss and I'm about 30 feet in the air hanging from a ball and knuckle joint. There were a few others like me that were gimbled but the others were seated stationary on the trusses.
> 
> Since they only used the house spots for Dokken, I just sat in my perch enjoying the show, sweating my ass off in that heavy set of overalls. Dokken finishes and the stage crew guys are removing their instruments and setting up for Priest. While that is going on, the lighting director is giving us our spot number, a primary position (like the guitarist or singer or drummer). The numbering of the gels,and telling us how he will give cues. Like gel 3, on drummer in 3,2,1, go. So with that in our ears and Priest rocking out below, they start moving the truss up and down in all these really weird angles. At times I'm probably 50 feet up and other times my feet are just above the guitarists head.
> 
> Then came a weird instruction. "Spots 1 and 8, duck!" All of the sudden and I hear a boom and I have fiery sparkles raining down on me. So as I'm still continuing to follow one of the band with the spot, I'm ducking and dodging the occasional sparks that bounce while hanging from a gimble 40 feet in the air with no route of escape. While the closeness of the fireworks were a bit scary at first, I learned it wasn't too bad and could just crouch a little. It was such a rush to be in that position, the ride of the almost constant truss movement and be a part of the show! Great times!!
> 
> The rest is about what you would think, the show ended, we had to take everything apart and load it back into the trucks. We usually finished at about 2:00am or so. Then I got paid. Cash! That is probably the best time and the most fun I ever had in the 80's.
> 
> Sorry if it was tldr but it was a story.


My first driving job was for a Los Angeles "rock and roll" freight company. I started with them in 1980. Any big rock band ending or starting their tour in los angeles was likely our client. I drove a 24' straight truck to/from LAX and the show venue, I saw too many shows to name.. I always thought it was funny, just show up at the gate in a truck and get let right in for free! I usually brought a friend as a "helper" we always got backstage, sometimes free seats. the most amazing free meal was compliments of Ozzy closing a tour at Irvine Meadows... Loud, but great food. No loading or unloading, just back the truck up and peeps like in your story did all the lumping.

Mostly it was rolling cases of band instruments and wardrobe, sets and P.A. did not fly.

Rod Stewart was a frequent client, one night driving Uber I got a ping to a coffee shop on Ventura Blvd in Studio City, Rod was there, just outside his Rolls hugging a girl, she then gets in my car for a ride to a party in Hollywood. That was his daughter. I shared the name of Rod's tour manager and she thought it was amazing I remembered details like that.


----------



## jgiun1

Mike Tyson fights that cost $100 on PPV that lasted 30 seconds.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN

deadmile said:


> thanks have popcorn and peanut m and ms ready







RAD - Send Me An Angel


----------



## UbingInLA

LAuberX said:


> My first driving job was for a Los Angeles "rock and roll" freight company. I started with them in 1980.


SIR?

_(Studio Instrument Rentals)_


----------



## LAuberX

UbingInLA said:


> SIR?
> 
> _(Studio Instrument Rentals)_


No, but I dropped off and picked up there a few times.


----------



## Z129

jgiun1 said:


> Mike Tyson fights that cost $100 on PPV that lasted 30 seconds.


But worth every penny.


----------



## tohunt4me

Christinebitg said:


> What a great post!
> 
> I've worn a lot of flame resistant clothing ("FRCs" for short) because of working in refineries. Used to just be called "Nomex," but that's a trade name, and now they're just called FRCs.
> 
> They're incredibly warm, which is usually okay with me, since I'm almost always cold. But I can see why it would have been a little intimidating.
> 
> Hanging there like that would have made me crazy, though.
> 
> Apparently the steward had taken a liking to you. Or was that assignment given out on some other basis? Just wondering.
> 
> Christine


I hate NOMEX !
Try it in 96° heat and 98% Humidity !



Tryzub Gorinich said:


> I was a Little Octoberist, ready to stab capitalism in the heart with my grandfather's red bayonet. Then Chernobyl happened and we came here. After tasting a big mac and watching saved by the bell, I forgot about all that stabbing shit.


Big Mack Ambassador to Democracy !

Hearts & Minds.
And Stomachs !


----------



## jgiun1

Z129 said:


> But worth every penny.


I actually watched a video of his best knock outs....when younger, he was actually compassionate and helped pick up the people he layed out with that wicked upper cut.

Well before he was robbed by friends of all his money, went to jail, got a face tattoo and got into biting people.

I still remembered how happy I was when he was released from prison and got picked up by Don King.

The 80's and 90's were the best years of boxing....haven't watched a fight in about 8 years.....my favorites were Lewis, Roy Jones, Golden Boy, Sugar Shane, prince naseem, and Fernando Vargas.


----------



## Yam Digger

jgiun1 said:


> Mike Tyson fights that cost $100 on PPV that lasted 30 seconds.


After the Tyson / Burbick fight, a coworker said it was like 2 Caterpillar D9 shovels coming down on Burbick.


----------



## jgiun1

Yam Digger said:


> After the Tyson / Burbick fight, a coworker said it was like 2 Caterpillar D9 shovels coming down on Burbick.


Lol, I bet.....I remember this fight and it's in the video, that boxer from Ireland that said prefight he was coming after him when the bell rung. All he accomplished was saving Mike taking five steps towards him, 20 second KO, got his bell rung. This video made my neck hurt watching the uppercut on some of the boxers.

Dude, watch #4 and the slow motion uppercut


----------



## Julescase

weykool said:


> In the 80's there was no caller ID.
> You took a chance every time you answered the phone.....kinda like accepting a ping.....never know what you are gonna get.


Yeah but prank calls were a sure thing without having to worry about detection. Lol.

Two dinosaur-like words: Beta Max


----------



## Christinebitg

tohunt4me said:


> I hate NOMEX !
> Try it in 96° heat and 98% Humidity !


Oh, I understand completely. Been there done that.

I had to visit a refinery at Norco, LA, in August one year. In the afternoon, I had to drop out of the tour for a while, saying "I'm getting overheated. I need to go back to the control room to cool off for a while." It had A/C and cold drinking water.

I used to work in a refinery crude unit, so it's not like I'm a stranger to heat. Nomex just doesn't breathe at all.

Christine


----------



## ANT 7

In the late 80's I drove courier for about 4 years. Then fax machines came out and killed our industry in 12 months.


----------



## Gilby

Christinebitg said:


> Nomex just doesn't breathe at all.


Our flight suits were Nomex. I don't remember it being an issue in Vietnam. But it might be because we were distracted by other issues.


----------



## Yam Digger

jgiun1 said:


> Lol, I bet.....I remember this fight and it's in the video, that boxer from Ireland that said prefight he was coming after him when the bell rung. All he accomplished was saving Mike taking five steps towards him, 20 second KO, got his bell rung. This video made my neck hurt watching the uppercut on some of the boxers.
> 
> Dude, watch #4 and the slow motion uppercut


Tyson always went straight for the head every chance he got. And he never held back either like some other boxers would. It was as if he went into that ring to kill somebody. The only time Tyson would bang the torso is to distract the other guy into moving his hands away from his face. Once they did that, Tyson would go straight for the head. 


ANT 7 said:


> In the late 80's I drove courier for about 4 years. Then fax machines came out and killed our industry in 12 months.


And in the late 90's, email killed off whatever was still left over.


----------



## jgiun1

ANT 7 said:


> In the late 80's I drove courier for about 4 years. Then fax machines came out and killed our industry in 12 months.


Lol....and you were "the man" if you owned one in your house. I remembered I wanted to fax everything to everyone in that era.


----------



## Rakos

Tyson had his focus on the ears....

He aimed right between them...POW...!

Rakos


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Rakos said:


> Tyson had his focus on the ears....
> 
> He aimed right between them...POW...!
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 269626


He also ate them as a tasty snack.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile

SibeRescueBrian said:


> He also ate them as a tasty snack.


Better than popcorn!


----------



## Yam Digger

jgiun1 said:


> I remembered I wanted to fax everything to everyone in that era.


And everybody who was selling all kinds of useless crap wanted to fax you too. Before there was spam email there was spam fax that would finish all the paper in your machine. 


SibeRescueBrian said:


> He also ate them as a tasty snack.


Did they taste like chicken?


----------



## jgiun1

Not sure if anyone in the 20 pages mentioned the nylon parachute pants and hair band concert shirts.

I pretty much owned everything in the pictures....my favorite outfit was the black Led Zeppelin shirt with gray parachute pants


----------



## Seven77

Reagan was President

1983: truck bomb rammed a United States Marine Barracks in Beirut, Lebanon, that killed 241 US service personnel. And Reagan did nothing about it

1986: NASA Challenger Space shuttle exploded during launch with All 7 crew members lost


----------



## Rakos

Just remembered the American...

Tourister luggage commercials...8>)

These were in the 70's and early 80's...





Kinda reminds me of some drivers...8>)

Enjoy!

Rakos


----------



## SibeRescueBrian

Some of the biggest "must-see" television events:

The series finale of M.A.S.H.

The wedding of Luke and Laura on General Hospital.

The "Who Shot J.R." episode of "Dallas."


----------

